# Education For A Republican



## midcan5

Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below. 

[This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.] 

Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each person&#8217;s pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy. 

Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America. 

Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud. 

Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.

Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.  

Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses] 

Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide. 

Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders. 

Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval. 

Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.

Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference. 

Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.

Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.

Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer. 

Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.  

Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson. 

Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.

Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record. 

Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.

Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.  

Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.


----------



## Two Thumbs

oh gee, someone got up early to c/p an email.

Keep up the good work of not thinking for yourself.


----------



## midcan5

Two Thumbs said:


> oh gee, someone got up early to c/p an email.
> 
> Keep up the good work of not thinking for yourself.



I am usually up early and the words and thoughts are mine. But thanks.

*This just in, today you witnessed both a success and a failure of republican education.*The McConnell recording could have been prevented had the senator hired an Irritus graduate, but the success was how our Senator handled the question, note how the meaning of video was transformed from dirty politics to criminal behavior by our favorite culprit MSM. Bravo senator, bravo. McConnell campaign calls in FBI over secret recordings ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs



"Big Business, in America, is almost whole devoid of anything even poetically describable as public spirit. It is frankly on the make, day in and day out, and hence for the sort of politician who gives it the best chance. In order to get that chance it is willing to make any conceivable sacrifice of common sense and the common decencies. Big Business was in favor of Prohibition, believing that a sober workman would make a better slave than the one with a few drinks in him. It was in favor of gross robberies and extortions that went on during the war, and profited by all of them. It was in favor of the crude throttling of free speech that was then undertaken in the name of patriotism, and is still in favor of it." H.L. Mencken


----------



## midcan5

Special Lecture Notice:

'Irritus will conduct a special lecture covering issues that are important to the public at large. Citizens have every right to be safe in America, a massively armed society does not make anyone feel safe. Obviously it's important we support weapon manufacturers but at the same time our people must win re-election. So this lecture will cover how to avoid being looked upon as a nutcase with no concern for voter's safety. Topics include:

If your constituency is not full of rabid gun nuts how you can abstain from voting. 

How to answer questions about the death of a loved one by automatic weapons.

How to appear sincerely concerned over children's deaths.

Following the lecture there will be an open forum in which tactics going forward will be covered. 

If your constituency, like Ted Cruz's, is full of gun nuts you're among the lucky ones. But death is final so try not to smile so much. We must appear caring. '


----------



## rdean

The Terrifying Texas GOP Platform - Forbes

About the Party :: TexasGOP - Republican Party of Texas

The entire philosophy behind conservatism is "keep things the same" and "change is scary".  The party that brought us the Interstate highway system and NASA now believes science is a faith.  Their downward spiral momentum is too great.  The will have to hit rock bottom before moving upward.  The damage to the country their downward spiral has caused has been catastrophic.  And their solutions so far have been secession and civil war.  We can only hope there will be a country left by the time they are stopped.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, that was funny. Not like "haha" funny, but a Carrottop funny


----------



## Oddball

Napolean Dynamite funny.


----------



## rdean

Or maybe more like "BOOM!" funny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Excellent. 

Funny thing is, the rw's really don't GET IT. They really don't see to see that their stupidity is being used against them AND against their families.


----------



## midcan5

[Internal Document - Positively Not For Public Disclosure]

Irritus leads the Way, Proof our methods work

What can we say, do we simply pat ourselves on the back or do we not show results, just say IRS, Benghazi, Fast and Furious, Marxism, Socialism, add in an opponent's name and the base follows and repeats. 'Deficits' and 'children's futures' work perfectly. Even 'unemployment insurance' has become a victim whistle word. Our base has helped elect ideologues who parrot the lessons of free market capitalism, free enterprise, they help destroy union fair wage ideas, and they make social justice a negative idea. No raise, no increase in minimum wage, can you spell success. 

Recently the Catholic Church elected a Pope who presents a point of view contrary to our goals. So far the labeling has only started with our most ardent free market fundamentalists such as Rush.  We need to tread lightly here as the Catholic church position on abortion and contraception, as well as gay marriage, has contributed greatly to our base. Single issues still control many voters, this is a good thing. We will follow up on means and methods to dilute and negate the new Pope's sense of community and old fashioned American values. 

We really want to take a bow on the 'Fifty year on Poverty' mantra, say it didn't work, and that it only created an entitled (lazy) class, and you won over our political and corporate supporters. Meanwhile as Reagan and the Bushs did - add in lots of republican held states - and you can see we have won that war. Face it readers, poverty creates cheap labor, and cheap labor increases profits. Insecurity is a great tool. Inequality is another area in which our message is winning the war. Wealth is earned, sorry for you, wages are stagnant, it's your fault. Of course use care when noting these issues and stay away from honest statistics.

It is important we add other subconscious whistles to our stock of easy answers and other distractive elements of communication. With that in mind we have instructed our facilitators to challenge their students and we challenge you reader to do the same. Slogans please, awards will be announced later this year. 

In markets we trust, your Irritus faculty


----------



## Stephanie

Can you feel the tolerance and love for others folks?

and now they are hating on your families too

what a wicked hateful bunch progressives are


----------



## mudwhistle

I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........


----------



## Stephanie

shouldn't this be in the garbage forum?

it has nothing to do with education

just hateful lies about people in this country


----------



## martybegan

It reminds me of another fabrication...


----------



## jasonnfree

mudwhistle said:


> I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........



Don't let your hate be a roadblock to learning.  One of the best posts yet but he forgot to include "free stuff" in the republican word usage list.


Well, you displayed your hate for the Obama's by not reading a post with their picture in the caption.  The sign of a closed minded person that'll never go too far in his learning process but now I'm the hater?  Whatever.


----------



## Stephanie

jasonnfree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your hate be a roadblock to learning.  One of the best posts yet but he forgot to include "free stuff" in the republican word usage list.
Click to expand...


what a troll


----------



## mudwhistle

jasonnfree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your hate be a roadblock to learning.  One of the best posts yet but he forgot to include "free stuff" in the republican word usage list.
Click to expand...


Don't let your hate confuse my apathy for anything more than it is.

It's difficult for those who can see to listen to a lecture from those who are blind.


----------



## Unkotare

Asinine doggerel. Somebody's real pleased with himself, but that was just stupid as hell.


----------



## midcan5

"Perplexed by the apparently unsolvable nature of various economic problems, the citizen turns to the capitalist in search of some explanation. The capitalist inevitably chides him for failing to use his initiative and for not working hard enough. This lecture is followed by the invocation of a personal moral rigour which turns on risk, competitiveness, market forces and individualism. Finally he refers the citizen to his government, as the party responsible for inflation, unemployment, stock market crashes and restrictions on each man's freedom to act. The citizen turns to go as instructed, but as he does his eye is caught by something strange in the capitalist's appearance. This, he suddenly realizes, doesn't look like a man in command, an owner, a risk taker. He does indeed project assurance, but there is no fire in his eyes. He is too sure of himself to be really responsible. And his clothes are too uniform for an individualist. There is no edge of creativity about him, nor the wear and tear of having built an enterprise. His words are too much part of a universal patter on free enterprise and the profit motive. Suddenly, the citizen understands - this is not an owner of the means of production. This is an employee in drag.... He is chairman, president, chief executive officer, chief operating officer - he is anything he wants to call himself, but he doesn't own the place. He has been hired to do this job. He has a contract guaranteeing him employment under set conditions, cars, first-class travel, pension plans, holidays, club memberships. He is an MBA or an engineer who has a stock option for two thousand shares paid for by the company. Even those aren't his. They're just a legal way to save him years of tax on extra income. He'll sell the shares on retirement and walk away with the cash. And if, for some reason, he were fired, his contract would include a settlement provision to make him a reasonably rich man." p363 'Voltaire's Bastards: The Dictatorship of Reason in the West' 

John Ralston Saul - excerpt Cafe Hayek interview below.

"JRS: No. What I'm talking about is balance. 
Russ: Go ahead. 
JRS: What I'm talking about is that the more you are engaged as an individual in the public good, empathy, you know, the idea of imagining the other and what it is like to be the other--the more you are engaged in that way, then the more individualistic you will be, and be able to be. Because there will be this balance between your good and the public good. And there will be room to be selfish there. But it will not be the dominant element. The dominant element is empathy. And you know, we know that's what humanism says. We know that that's how societies function best, is when we have a sense of the other and how we all function together. It isn't about love. That's one of the dangers--well, you'll notice, I'm very, very careful to stay away from concepts of love. Because, you know, how can you say you 'love' your fellow American? You don't even know him. 
Russ: It's a meaningless statement. 
JRS: You don't even know the people three houses down from you. 
Russ: Well, that's my question for you. You are talking about-- 
JRS: But you don't have to love them. You don't have to like them. You can actively dislike your fellow citizens. That's fine. It isn't about love. It's about empathy. It's about the public good. It's about being able to imagine or feel--and 'feel' is a dangerous word--imagine and feel, together, what it's like to be the other. And then, on that basis, you put in place both public programs and public protections which make for a fair society. And that balance is the tough one. And it's never perfect, it's never right. You have to work at it every day. You have to wake up every morning and work at it. But if somebody wakes up every morning and says, Listen, I'm a citizen; that means I don't have to do this and I don't have to do that, and I paid my taxes, or I don't even want to pay my taxes -- *I mean, the very fact that you could have had--sorry to do this--but you could have had a candidate for President who could publicly be proud of the fact that he'd minimized his taxes by sending his money abroad. You know. And that was a statement of copping out as a citizen. Right? Society, whether you are on the left or the right. That that could happen without people saying, Well, that's over, he's out, he can't exist--that shows the trouble we're in. 
Russ: He did have a little trouble. 
JRS: A little trouble. But not a lot. Not absolutely. 
Russ: Fair enough. 
JRS: It should have been catastrophic for a citizen to say that and want public office.*

John Ralston Saul on EconTalk


----------



## Ernie S.

midcan5 said:


> "Perplexed by the apparently unsolvable nature of various economic problems, the citizen turns to the capitalist in search of some explanation. The capitalist inevitably chides him for failing to use his initiative and for not working hard enough. This lecture is followed by the invocation of a personal moral rigour which turns on risk, competitiveness, market forces and individualism. Finally he refers the citizen to his government, as the party responsible for inflation, unemployment, stock market crashes and restrictions on each man's freedom to act. The citizen turns to go as instructed, but as he does his eye is caught by something strange in the capitalist's appearance. This, he suddenly realizes, doesn't look like a man in command, an owner, a risk taker. He does indeed project assurance, but there is no fire in his eyes. He is too sure of himself to be really responsible. And his clothes are too uniform for an individualist. There is no edge of creativity about him, nor the wear and tear of having built an enterprise. His words are too much part of a universal patter on free enterprise and the profit motive. Suddenly, the citizen understands - this is not an owner of the means of production. This is an employee in drag.... He is chairman, president, chief executive officer, chief operating officer - he is anything he wants to call himself, but he doesn't own the place. He has been hired to do this job. He has a contract guaranteeing him employment under set conditions, cars, first-class travel, pension plans, holidays, club memberships. He is an MBA or an engineer who has a stock option for two thousand shares paid for by the company. Even those aren't his. They're just a legal way to save him years of tax on extra income. He'll sell the shares on retirement and walk away with the cash. And if, for some reason, he were fired, his contract would include a settlement provision to make him a reasonably rich man." p363 'Voltaire's Bastards: The Dictatorship of Reason in the West'
> 
> John Ralston Saul - excerpt Cafe Hayek interview below.
> 
> "JRS: No. What I'm talking about is balance.
> Russ: Go ahead.
> JRS: What I'm talking about is that the more you are engaged as an individual in the public good, empathy, you know, the idea of imagining the other and what it is like to be the other--the more you are engaged in that way, then the more individualistic you will be, and be able to be. Because there will be this balance between your good and the public good. And there will be room to be selfish there. But it will not be the dominant element. The dominant element is empathy. And you know, we know that's what humanism says. We know that that's how societies function best, is when we have a sense of the other and how we all function together. It isn't about love. That's one of the dangers--well, you'll notice, I'm very, very careful to stay away from concepts of love. Because, you know, how can you say you 'love' your fellow American? You don't even know him.
> Russ: It's a meaningless statement.
> JRS: You don't even know the people three houses down from you.
> Russ: Well, that's my question for you. You are talking about--
> JRS: But you don't have to love them. You don't have to like them. You can actively dislike your fellow citizens. That's fine. It isn't about love. It's about empathy. It's about the public good. It's about being able to imagine or feel--and 'feel' is a dangerous word--imagine and feel, together, what it's like to be the other. And then, on that basis, you put in place both public programs and public protections which make for a fair society. And that balance is the tough one. And it's never perfect, it's never right. You have to work at it every day. You have to wake up every morning and work at it. But if somebody wakes up every morning and says, Listen, I'm a citizen; that means I don't have to do this and I don't have to do that, and I paid my taxes, or I don't even want to pay my taxes -- *I mean, the very fact that you could have had--sorry to do this--but you could have had a candidate for President who could publicly be proud of the fact that he'd minimized his taxes by sending his money abroad. You know. And that was a statement of copping out as a citizen. Right? Society, whether you are on the left or the right. That that could happen without people saying, Well, that's over, he's out, he can't exist--that shows the trouble we're in.
> Russ: He did have a little trouble.
> JRS: A little trouble. But not a lot. Not absolutely.
> Russ: Fair enough.
> JRS: It should have been catastrophic for a citizen to say that and want public office.*
> 
> John Ralston Saul on EconTalk



Is there a point here?

An entrepreneur often hires someone with business administration credentials to run his business for the same reason he doesn't hire pastry chefs to design his products.

The inclusion of the unrelated interview at the end of the post leads me to believe you may need some time in rehab.

Oh Saul IS a better writer that you, but just as lame.


----------



## mal

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each persons pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.



You couldn't pay me enough money to read that... 



peace...


----------



## midcan5

If you do get the point then I cannot help you. 



mal said:


> You couldn't pay me enough money to read that...
> 
> 
> peace...



Then why quote it?  You should try though, you may actually enjoy it. Or it may open another avenue of thought. We learn sometimes in odd ways. 


"I don't know what's the matter with people: they don't learn by understanding; they learn by some other way -- by rote, or something.  Their knowledge is so fragile!" Richard Feynman


----------



## mal

Read it...I will never get that 3 mins back and am dumber for having wasted the Time.



peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

midcan5 said:


> If you do get the point then I cannot help you.
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me enough money to read that...
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why quote it?  You should try though, you may actually enjoy it. Or it may open another avenue of thought. We learn sometimes in odd ways.
> 
> 
> "I don't know what's the matter with people: they don't learn by understanding; they learn by some other way -- by rote, or something.  Their knowledge is so fragile!" Richard Feynman
Click to expand...


There's another thread asking who at USMB is most like Obama (or something like that). To me, you're the only one who came to mind.


----------



## midcan5

Internal only: Irritus Policy Document

Several kudos are due this week for our finest graduates and spokesmen. 

Ted Cruz was splendid in his use of 'lawlessness' and the associative power he brought to make executive orders seem lawless. Professor Sterculus PhD was proud of one of his favorite students and has added 'lawlessness' as a key term whenever used with our opposition's president. Read the brilliance of his words below. 

"For all of those on the left who are willing to excuse the president&#8217;s lawlessness and disregarding federal law, there will come another president of the other party."

"Suppose the next president says, &#8216;I&#8217;m instructing the Treasury Department [to] no longer collect taxes at a higher rate than 25%,&#8220;That happens to be policy I agree with. I would love to see moving towards tax reform and lowering the top rates. And yet, that would be an extraordinarily bad outcome from the perspective of the Constitution and the protection of the liberty of the people." Cruz's remarks were on Glenn Beck&#8217;s radio program, a program we support and advertise on, but we must admit saying one our goals out loud may have been a bit too brash but you know Ted. 

The Speaker didn't miss this new use of 'lawlessness' and deftly used it to counter any progress on Immigration reform. Great move John, now we can keep our corporate sponsors happy with a continuation of their under the covers, and need we say underpaid, labor force. Great move.

Our third kudo goes to the right wing talking machine and its brilliant use of the CBO report as anti-jobs. It's critical we keep our voters confused over any benefits of Obamacare, the numerous press releases and comments from Representative Ryan, among others, called it a job killer and the constant repetition works as poll numbers for Paul Ryan demonstrate. Always remember regardless of truth, repetition works best. 

More to follow - shred this document immediately after reading.


----------



## bedowin62

YAWN.
 it's not about hating on the Obama family; it's just that anybody with an avatar like that can pretty much be written off as a brainwashed o-bot. and brainwashed o-bots are some of the most hate-filled people around; and close-minded too. so a lecture or accusation of having a "closed mind" from an o-bot isnt worth the cyberspace it's written on.


----------



## bedowin62

there are about a MILLION less people working now under obama in his 6th year than were working when Bush was leaving office..

 obama's dismal record speaks for itself; and no about of reverse psychology through corny sarcasm will change the facts


----------



## bedowin62

jasonnfree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your hate be a roadblock to learning.  One of the best posts yet but he forgot to include "free stuff" in the republican word usage list.
> 
> 
> Well, you displayed your hate for the Obama's by not reading a post with their picture in the caption.  The sign of a closed minded person that'll never go too far in his learning process but now I'm the hater?  Whatever.
Click to expand...




midcan5 said:


> Internal only: Irritus Policy Document
> 
> Several kudos are due this week for our finest graduates and spokesmen.
> 
> Ted Cruz was splendid in his use of 'lawlessness' and the associative power he brought to make executive orders seem lawless. Professor Sterculus PhD was proud of one of his favorite students and has added 'lawlessness' as a key term whenever used with our opposition's president. Read the brilliance of his words below.
> 
> "For all of those on the left who are willing to excuse the presidents lawlessness and disregarding federal law, there will come another president of the other party."
> 
> "Suppose the next president says, Im instructing the Treasury Department [to] no longer collect taxes at a higher rate than 25%,That happens to be policy I agree with. I would love to see moving towards tax reform and lowering the top rates. And yet, that would be an extraordinarily bad outcome from the perspective of the Constitution and the protection of the liberty of the people." Cruz's remarks were on Glenn Becks radio program, a program we support and advertise on, but we must admit saying one our goals out loud may have been a bit too brash but you know Ted.
> 
> The Speaker didn't miss this new use of 'lawlessness' and deftly used it to counter any progress on Immigration reform. Great move John, now we can keep our corporate sponsors happy with a continuation of their under the covers, and need we say underpaid, labor force. Great move.
> 
> Our third kudo goes to the right wing talking machine and its brilliant use of the CBO report as anti-jobs. It's critical we keep our voters confused over any benefits of Obamacare, the numerous press releases and comments from Representative Ryan, among others, called it a job killer and the constant repetition works as poll numbers for Paul Ryan demonstrate. Always remember regardless of truth, repetition works best.
> 
> More to follow - shred this document immediately after reading.



gee reading the post of this o-bot you'd never know corporations are making RECORD PROFITS UNDER OBAMA; but ARENT HIRING AS MUCH AS THEY DID UNDER BUSH AND REPUBLICANS. 

oh well; i guess i figured out why hate-filled, smug, arrogant and sarcastic Left-wingers and assorted o-bots give more power to Republicans then they actually have when they pretend Republicans are in charge as holding up "progress" in this the EIGHTH-STRAIGHT YEAR OF DEMOCRAT-MAJORITY RULE IN THE USA


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My advise: don't  take seriously the economic musings of someone who clearly never worked a day in the private sector, they tend to get things wrong in the trillions column, like Krugman


----------



## jasonnfree

bedowin62 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the Obama family avi.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your hate be a roadblock to learning.  One of the best posts yet but he forgot to include "free stuff" in the republican word usage list.
> 
> 
> Well, you displayed your hate for the Obama's by not reading a post with their picture in the caption.  The sign of a closed minded person that'll never go too far in his learning process but now I'm the hater?  Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internal only: Irritus Policy Document
> 
> Several kudos are due this week for our finest graduates and spokesmen.
> 
> Ted Cruz was splendid in his use of 'lawlessness' and the associative power he brought to make executive orders seem lawless. Professor Sterculus PhD was proud of one of his favorite students and has added 'lawlessness' as a key term whenever used with our opposition's president. Read the brilliance of his words below.
> 
> "For all of those on the left who are willing to excuse the presidents lawlessness and disregarding federal law, there will come another president of the other party."
> 
> "Suppose the next president says, Im instructing the Treasury Department [to] no longer collect taxes at a higher rate than 25%,That happens to be policy I agree with. I would love to see moving towards tax reform and lowering the top rates. And yet, that would be an extraordinarily bad outcome from the perspective of the Constitution and the protection of the liberty of the people." Cruz's remarks were on Glenn Becks radio program, a program we support and advertise on, but we must admit saying one our goals out loud may have been a bit too brash but you know Ted.
> 
> The Speaker didn't miss this new use of 'lawlessness' and deftly used it to counter any progress on Immigration reform. Great move John, now we can keep our corporate sponsors happy with a continuation of their under the covers, and need we say underpaid, labor force. Great move.
> 
> Our third kudo goes to the right wing talking machine and its brilliant use of the CBO report as anti-jobs. It's critical we keep our voters confused over any benefits of Obamacare, the numerous press releases and comments from Representative Ryan, among others, called it a job killer and the constant repetition works as poll numbers for Paul Ryan demonstrate. Always remember regardless of truth, repetition works best.
> 
> More to follow - shred this document immediately after reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee reading the post of this o-bot you'd never know corporations are making RECORD PROFITS UNDER OBAMA; but ARENT HIRING AS MUCH AS THEY DID UNDER BUSH AND REPUBLICANS.
> 
> oh well; i guess i figured out why hate-filled, smug, arrogant and sarcastic Left-wingers and assorted o-bots give more power to Republicans then they actually have when they pretend Republicans are in charge as holding up "progress" in this the EIGHTH-STRAIGHT YEAR OF DEMOCRAT-MAJORITY RULE IN THE USA
Click to expand...


Funny, most of the hate, sarcasm, and downright vulgarity posts come from the right.   But you guys turn it around and point fingers at us for doing this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bedowin62 said:


> there are about a MILLION less people working now under obama in his 6th year than were working when Bush was leaving office..
> 
> obama's dismal record speaks for itself; and no about of reverse psychology through corny sarcasm will change the facts



See when Obama promised "Changed" he never said it would be for the better


----------



## whitehall

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each persons pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.



There they go again, left wingers behaving like losers.


----------



## midcan5

Immigration Special Study 110: 

In addition to course study in 'Words and Slogans 201' (see above), Irritus has added an additional two credit course on Immigration from our Southern border. Irritus realizes immigrants often come in from the sea, the North and through air travel, but those immigrants are predominantly better suited as our base. Seriously folks the last election may have been won by Hispanics and women voters, while we can't control all our women voters, god knows we're trying, there are many counterbalancing principles such as traditional marriage and Anne Coulter to assist our base of women in having the proper viewpoint. Now the tricky part is how do we work the key negative words given our long history of immigration, Adjunct Professor Purity Nuptias gives an intense five lecture series on words and phrases. Videos of former Representative Michelle Bachmann and Rep. Louie Gohmert present critical fear tactics and hyperbolic nonsense sure to keep your base anguished and sign making. Additional note: please double check the spelling on your signs.

Spelling Help for our sign makers: Illegal, criminal element, Constitution, disease, Ebola, marijuana, prostitution, and words to avoid children, humanitarian, compassion, and Christian thing to do. 

Please keep those donations coming, a word from some of our speakers and special students below.


----------



## martybegan

midcan5 said:


> Immigration Special Study 110:
> 
> In addition to course study in 'Words and Slogans 201' (see above), Irritus has added an additional two credit course on Immigration from our Southern border. Irritus realizes immigrants often come in from the sea, the North and through air travel, but those immigrants are predominantly better suited as our base. Seriously folks the last election may have been won by Hispanics and women voters, while we can't control all our women voters, god knows we're trying, there are many counterbalancing principles such as traditional marriage and Anne Coulter to assist our base of women in having the proper viewpoint. Now the tricky part is how do we work the key negative words given our long history of immigration, Adjunct Professor Purity Nuptias gives an intense five lecture series on words and phrases. Videos of former Representative Michelle Bachmann and Rep. Louie Gohmert present critical fear tactics and hyperbolic nonsense sure to keep your base anguished and sign making. Additional note: please double check the spelling on your signs.
> 
> Spelling Help for our sign makers: Illegal, criminal element, Constitution, disease, Ebola, marijuana, prostitution, and words to avoid children, humanitarian, compassion, and Christian thing to do.
> 
> Please keep those donations coming, a word from some of our speakers and special students below.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsz7jDrxY6k



Jason Vorhees Approves Necro'ing this thread.







Also:


----------



## Old Rocks

Stephanie said:


> Can you feel the tolerance and love for others folks?
> 
> and now they are hating on your families too
> 
> what a wicked hateful bunch progressives are




*American Spring, one more time*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> Can you feel the tolerance and love for others folks?
> 
> and now they are hating on your families too
> 
> what a wicked hateful bunch progressives are



Now you know why Progressives are history's greatest mass murderers: Stalin, Mao Hitler. All Progressives


----------



## Bfgrn

Well we know Irritus College was around in 1948...

"Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They approve of social security benefits-so much so that they took them away from almost a million people. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They believe in international trade--so much so that they crippled our reciprocal trade program, and killed our International Wheat Agreement. They favor the admission of displaced persons--but only within shameful racial and religious limitations.They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They say TVA is wonderful--but we ought never to try it again. They condemn "cruelly high prices"--but fight to the death every effort to bring them down. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it."
President Harry S. Truman - October 13, 1948






President Lyndon B. Johnson signs Medicare into law at the Harry S. Truman Library in Independence Missouri. Former President Harry S. Truman became the nations first enrollee.


----------



## Stephanie

do you people who are (like the OP) ever have a good thing to say about anyone who doesn't march in lockstep with your narrow views? 

and they accuse Republicans/conservatives of tearing us apart and causing the Division in our country


----------



## mudwhistle

Bfgrn said:


> Well we know Irritus College was around in 1948...
> 
> "Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They approve of social security benefits-so much so that they took them away from almost a million people. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They believe in international trade--so much so that they crippled our reciprocal trade program, and killed our International Wheat Agreement. They favor the admission of displaced persons--but only within shameful racial and religious limitations.They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They say TVA is wonderful--but we ought never to try it again. They condemn "cruelly high prices"--but fight to the death every effort to bring them down. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it."
> President Harry S. Truman - October 13, 1948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B. Johnson signs Medicare into law at the Harry S. Truman Library in Independence Missouri. Former President Harry S. Truman became the nations first enrollee.



Harry Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki......


----------



## mudwhistle

http://www.trumanlibrary.org/publicpapers/index.php?pid=1986

Let's face it.....Truman was a politician. So, everything he says has to be taken with a grain of salt. I spotted several lies in the link above. 

It only proves that Democrats/Liberal/Progressives never change when it comes to hypocrisy.


----------



## Bfgrn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you feel the tolerance and love for others folks?
> 
> and now they are hating on your families too
> 
> what a wicked hateful bunch progressives are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why Progressives are history's greatest mass murderers: Stalin, Mao Hitler. All Progressives
Click to expand...


Herein lies your only problem Frank, none of them were 'progressives'.

While not all conservatives are authoritarians; all highly authoritarian personalities are political conservatives.
Robert Altmeyer - The Authoritarians


----------



## Bfgrn

mudwhistle said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know Irritus College was around in 1948...
> 
> "Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They approve of social security benefits-so much so that they took them away from almost a million people. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They believe in international trade--so much so that they crippled our reciprocal trade program, and killed our International Wheat Agreement. They favor the admission of displaced persons--but only within shameful racial and religious limitations.They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They say TVA is wonderful--but we ought never to try it again. They condemn "cruelly high prices"--but fight to the death every effort to bring them down. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it."
> President Harry S. Truman - October 13, 1948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B. Johnson signs Medicare into law at the Harry S. Truman Library in Independence Missouri. Former President Harry S. Truman became the nations first enrollee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
Click to expand...


Yes, Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. 

My dad was a paratrooper in the 11th Airborne in the Pacific theater. They were engaged in Operation Downfall, preparing for an invasion of the mainland of Japan.

Estimated casualties

Casualty estimates were based on the experience of the preceding campaigns, drawing different lessons:

In a letter sent to Gen. Curtis LeMay from Gen. Lauris Norstad, when LeMay assumed command of the B-29 force on Guam, Norstad told LeMay that if an invasion took place, it would cost the US "half a million" dead.[52]

In a study done by the Joint Chiefs of Staff in April, the figures of 7.45 casualties/1,000 man-days and 1.78 fatalities/1,000 man-days were developed. This implied that a 90-day Olympic campaign would cost 456,000 casualties, including 109,000 dead or missing. If Coronet took another 90 days, the combined cost would be 1,200,000 casualties, with 267,000 fatalities.[53]

A study done by Adm. Nimitz's staff in May estimated 49,000 U.S casualties in the first 30 days, including 5,000 at sea.[54] A study done by General MacArthur's staff in June estimated 23,000 US casualties in the first 30 days and 125,000 after 120 days.[55] When these figures were questioned by General Marshall, MacArthur submitted a revised estimate of 105,000, in part by deducting wounded men able to return to duty.[56]

In a conference with President Truman on June 18, Marshall, taking the Battle of Luzon as the best model for Olympic, thought the Americans would suffer 31,000 casualties in the first 30 days (and ultimately 20% of Japanese casualties, which implied a total of 70,000 casualties).[57] Adm. Leahy, more impressed by the Battle of Okinawa, thought the American forces would suffer a 35% casualty rate (implying an ultimate toll of 268,000).[58] Admiral King thought that casualties in the first 30 days would fall between Luzon and Okinawa, i.e., between 31,000 and 41,000.[58] Of these estimates, only Nimitz's included losses of the forces at sea, though kamikazes had inflicted 1.78 fatalities per kamikaze pilot in the Battle of Okinawa,[59] and troop transports off Ky&#363;sh&#363; would have been much more exposed.

A study done for Secretary of War Henry Stimson's staff by William Shockley estimated that conquering Japan would cost 1.74 million American casualties, including 400,000800,000 fatalities, and five to ten million Japanese fatalities. The key assumption was large-scale participation by civilians in the defense of Japan.[2]

Outside the government, well-informed civilians were also making guesses. Kyle Palmer, war correspondent for the Los Angeles Times, said half a million to a million Americans would die by the end of the war. Herbert Hoover, in a memorandums submitted to Truman and Stimson, also estimated 500,000 to 1,000,000 fatalities, and those were believed to be conservative estimates; but it is not known if Hoover discussed these specific figures in his meetings with Truman. The chief of the Army Operations division thought them "entirely too high" under "our present plan of campaign."


----------



## Darkwind

And now for the real curriculum that not only Republicans, but anyone can take if they are willing to put in the time and devotion.



> *[FONT=&quot]Management MGT/521[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies the tools available to    graduate students and the competencies of successful managers to understand the functions of business. Students develop an increased awareness of their own perceptions and values in order to manage and communicate with others more effectively. Other topics include MBA program goals, argument construction, decision making, collaboration, and academic research.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Human Capital Management HRM/531[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course prepares students to address the concepts of personnel development as managers. Students learn criteria for developing effective job analysis, appraisal systems, and appropriate career development plans for employees. Other topics include personnel selection, employee compensation, benefits, training, workplace diversity, discipline, employee rights, unions, and management behaviors.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Business Law LAW/531[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course prepares students to evaluate the legal risks associated with business activity. Students create proposals to manage an organization&#8217;s legal exposure. Other topics include the legal system, alternative dispute resolution, enterprise liability, product liability, international law, business risks, intellectual property, legal forms of business, and governance.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Organizational Leadership LDR/531[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course prepares students to apply leadership principles to the roles they play as managers. Students will discover more about themselves and learn more about the connection between the individual and the organization. Other topics include organizational culture, structure, group behavior, motivation, power, politics, organizational change, and workplace conflict.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Quantitative Reasoning for Business QRB/501[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies quantitative reasoning skills to business problems. Students learn to analyze data using a variety of analytical tools and techniques. Other topics include formulas, visual representation of quantities, time value of money, and measures of uncertainty.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Economics ECO/561[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies economic concepts to make management decisions. Students employ the concepts of scarce resources and opportunity costs to perform economic analysis. Other topics include supply and demand, profit maximization, market structure, macroeconomic measurement, money, trade, and foreign exchange.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Accounting ACC/561[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies accounting tools to make management decisions. Students learn to evaluate organizational performance from accounting information. Other topics include financial statements, cost behavior, cost allocation, budgets, and control systems.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Applied Business Research & Statistics QNT/561[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course prepares students to apply statistics and probability concepts to business decisions. Students learn important criterion for developing effective research questions, including the creation of appropriate sampling populations and instruments. Other topics include descriptive statistics, probability concepts, confidence intervals, sampling designs, data collection, and data analysis &#8211; including parametric and nonparametric tests of hypothesis and regression analysis.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Operations Management OPS/571[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies planning and controlling concepts to increase the value of the supply chain. Students learn to evaluate and improve processes. Other topics include process selection, process design, theory of constraints, project implementation, capacity planning, lean production, facility location, and business forecasting.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Corporate Finance FIN/571[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course applies corporate finance concepts to make management decisions. Students learn methods to evaluate financial alternatives and create financial plans. Other topics include cash flows, business valuation, working capital, capital budgets, and long-term financing.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Marketing MKT/571[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This course prepares students to apply marketing concepts to create and sustain customer value. Students learn to solve marketing problems in a collaborative environment. Topics include market research, customer relationships, branding, market segmentation, product development, pricing, channels, communications, and public relations.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Strategic Planning & Implementation STR/581[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This capstone course integrates concepts from all prior courses in the program. Students apply the concepts of strategic planning and implementation to create sustainable, competitive advantage for an organization. Other topics include environmental scanning, strategic analysis, corporate social responsibility, implementation and evaluation, and risk management.[/FONT]


Of course, that is just the basic curriculum. The hip Republican will customize this graduate degree with either Accounting, Health Care, Human Resource Management, Project Management, Energy Management, Global Management, Marketing, or Technology.

Seems to be a far cry from your crack induced fantasy of what Republicans learn.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bfgrn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know Irritus College was around in 1948...
> 
> "Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They approve of social security benefits-so much so that they took them away from almost a million people. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They believe in international trade--so much so that they crippled our reciprocal trade program, and killed our International Wheat Agreement. They favor the admission of displaced persons--but only within shameful racial and religious limitations.They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They say TVA is wonderful--but we ought never to try it again. They condemn "cruelly high prices"--but fight to the death every effort to bring them down. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it."
> President Harry S. Truman - October 13, 1948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B. Johnson signs Medicare into law at the Harry S. Truman Library in Independence Missouri. Former President Harry S. Truman became the nations first enrollee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> My dad was a paratrooper in the 11th Airborne in the Pacific theater. They were engaged in Operation Downfall, preparing for an invasion of the mainland of Japan.
> 
> Estimated casualties
> 
> Casualty estimates were based on the experience of the preceding campaigns, drawing different lessons:
> 
> In a letter sent to Gen. Curtis LeMay from Gen. Lauris Norstad, when LeMay assumed command of the B-29 force on Guam, Norstad told LeMay that if an invasion took place, it would cost the US "half a million" dead.[52]
> 
> In a study done by the Joint Chiefs of Staff in April, the figures of 7.45 casualties/1,000 man-days and 1.78 fatalities/1,000 man-days were developed. This implied that a 90-day Olympic campaign would cost 456,000 casualties, including 109,000 dead or missing. If Coronet took another 90 days, the combined cost would be 1,200,000 casualties, with 267,000 fatalities.[53]
> 
> A study done by Adm. Nimitz's staff in May estimated 49,000 U.S casualties in the first 30 days, including 5,000 at sea.[54] A study done by General MacArthur's staff in June estimated 23,000 US casualties in the first 30 days and 125,000 after 120 days.[55] When these figures were questioned by General Marshall, MacArthur submitted a revised estimate of 105,000, in part by deducting wounded men able to return to duty.[56]
> 
> In a conference with President Truman on June 18, Marshall, taking the Battle of Luzon as the best model for Olympic, thought the Americans would suffer 31,000 casualties in the first 30 days (and ultimately 20% of Japanese casualties, which implied a total of 70,000 casualties).[57] Adm. Leahy, more impressed by the Battle of Okinawa, thought the American forces would suffer a 35% casualty rate (implying an ultimate toll of 268,000).[58] Admiral King thought that casualties in the first 30 days would fall between Luzon and Okinawa, i.e., between 31,000 and 41,000.[58] Of these estimates, only Nimitz's included losses of the forces at sea, though kamikazes had inflicted 1.78 fatalities per kamikaze pilot in the Battle of Okinawa,[59] and troop transports off Ky&#363;sh&#363; would have been much more exposed.
> 
> A study done for Secretary of War Henry Stimson's staff by William Shockley estimated that conquering Japan would cost 1.7&#8211;4 million American casualties, including 400,000&#8211;800,000 fatalities, and five to ten million Japanese fatalities. The key assumption was large-scale participation by civilians in the defense of Japan.[2]
> 
> Outside the government, well-informed civilians were also making guesses. Kyle Palmer, war correspondent for the Los Angeles Times, said half a million to a million Americans would die by the end of the war. Herbert Hoover, in a memorandums submitted to Truman and Stimson, also estimated 500,000 to 1,000,000 fatalities, and those were believed to be conservative estimates; but it is not known if Hoover discussed these specific figures in his meetings with Truman. The chief of the Army Operations division thought them "entirely too high" under "our present plan of campaign."
Click to expand...


True, but Democrats profess to be one thing and yet when they're put in office they become something else. 

Harry Truman was spouting stereotypical nonsense. He was a politician. He also is the only president to use nuclear weapons on our enemies. 

Strange how the left is so pacifist yet they're the most violent.


----------



## Bfgrn

Darkwind said:


> And now for the real curriculum that not only Republicans, but anyone can take if they are willing to put in the time and devotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Management MGT/521*
> 
> This course applies the tools available to University of Phoenix graduate students and the competencies of successful managers to understand the functions of business. Students develop an increased awareness of their own perceptions and values in order to manage and communicate with others more effectively. Other topics include MBA program goals, argument construction, decision making, collaboration, and academic research.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Human Capital Management  HRM/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to address the concepts of personnel development as managers. Students learn criteria for developing effective job analysis, appraisal systems, and appropriate career development plans for employees. Other topics include personnel selection, employee compensation, benefits, training, workplace diversity, discipline, employee rights, unions, and management behaviors.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Business Law LAW/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to evaluate the legal risks associated with business activity. Students create proposals to manage an organizations legal exposure. Other topics include the legal system, alternative dispute resolution, enterprise liability, product liability, international law, business risks, intellectual property, legal forms of business, and governance.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Organizational Leadership LDR/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply leadership principles to the roles they play as managers. Students will discover more about themselves and learn more about the connection between the individual and the organization. Other topics include organizational culture, structure, group behavior, motivation, power, politics, organizational change, and workplace conflict.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Quantitative Reasoning for Business QRB/501*
> 
> This course applies quantitative reasoning skills to business problems. Students learn to analyze data using a variety of analytical tools and techniques. Other topics include formulas, visual representation of quantities, time value of money, and measures of uncertainty.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Economics ECO/561*
> 
> This course applies economic concepts to make management decisions. Students employ the concepts of scarce resources and opportunity costs to perform economic analysis. Other topics include supply and demand, profit maximization, market structure, macroeconomic measurement, money, trade, and foreign exchange.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Accounting ACC/561*
> 
> This course applies accounting tools to make management decisions. Students learn to evaluate organizational performance from accounting information. Other topics include financial statements, cost behavior, cost allocation, budgets, and control systems.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Applied Business Research & Statistics QNT/561*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply statistics and probability concepts to business decisions. Students learn important criterion for developing effective research questions, including the creation of appropriate sampling populations and instruments. Other topics include descriptive statistics, probability concepts, confidence intervals, sampling designs, data collection, and data analysis  including parametric and nonparametric tests of hypothesis and regression analysis.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Operations Management OPS/571*
> 
> This course applies planning and controlling concepts to increase the value of the supply chain. Students learn to evaluate and improve processes. Other topics include process selection, process design, theory of constraints, project implementation, capacity planning, lean production, facility location, and business forecasting.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Corporate Finance FIN/571*
> 
> This course applies corporate finance concepts to make management decisions. Students learn methods to evaluate financial alternatives and create financial plans. Other topics include cash flows, business valuation, working capital, capital budgets, and long-term financing.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Marketing MKT/571*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply marketing concepts to create and sustain customer value. Students learn to solve marketing problems in a collaborative environment. Topics include market research, customer relationships, branding, market segmentation, product development, pricing, channels, communications, and public relations.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Strategic Planning & Implementation STR/581*
> 
> This capstone course integrates concepts from all prior courses in the program. Students apply the concepts of strategic planning and implementation to create sustainable, competitive advantage for an organization. Other topics include environmental scanning, strategic analysis, corporate social responsibility, implementation and evaluation, and risk management.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that is just the basic curriculum.  The hip Republican will customize this graduate degree with either Accounting, Health Care, Human Resource Management, Project Management, Energy Management, Global Management, Marketing, or Technology.
> 
> Seems to be a far cry from your crack induced fantasy of what Republicans learn.
Click to expand...


WE are only going by what you right wing turds say.


----------



## Darkwind

Bfgrn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the real curriculum that not only Republicans, but anyone can take if they are willing to put in the time and devotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Management MGT/521*
> 
> This course applies the tools available to University of Phoenix graduate students and the competencies of successful managers to understand the functions of business. Students develop an increased awareness of their own perceptions and values in order to manage and communicate with others more effectively. Other topics include MBA program goals, argument construction, decision making, collaboration, and academic research.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Human Capital Management  HRM/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to address the concepts of personnel development as managers. Students learn criteria for developing effective job analysis, appraisal systems, and appropriate career development plans for employees. Other topics include personnel selection, employee compensation, benefits, training, workplace diversity, discipline, employee rights, unions, and management behaviors.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Business Law LAW/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to evaluate the legal risks associated with business activity. Students create proposals to manage an organizations legal exposure. Other topics include the legal system, alternative dispute resolution, enterprise liability, product liability, international law, business risks, intellectual property, legal forms of business, and governance.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Organizational Leadership LDR/531*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply leadership principles to the roles they play as managers. Students will discover more about themselves and learn more about the connection between the individual and the organization. Other topics include organizational culture, structure, group behavior, motivation, power, politics, organizational change, and workplace conflict.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Quantitative Reasoning for Business QRB/501*
> 
> This course applies quantitative reasoning skills to business problems. Students learn to analyze data using a variety of analytical tools and techniques. Other topics include formulas, visual representation of quantities, time value of money, and measures of uncertainty.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Economics ECO/561*
> 
> This course applies economic concepts to make management decisions. Students employ the concepts of scarce resources and opportunity costs to perform economic analysis. Other topics include supply and demand, profit maximization, market structure, macroeconomic measurement, money, trade, and foreign exchange.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Accounting ACC/561*
> 
> This course applies accounting tools to make management decisions. Students learn to evaluate organizational performance from accounting information. Other topics include financial statements, cost behavior, cost allocation, budgets, and control systems.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Applied Business Research & Statistics QNT/561*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply statistics and probability concepts to business decisions. Students learn important criterion for developing effective research questions, including the creation of appropriate sampling populations and instruments. Other topics include descriptive statistics, probability concepts, confidence intervals, sampling designs, data collection, and data analysis  including parametric and nonparametric tests of hypothesis and regression analysis.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Operations Management OPS/571*
> 
> This course applies planning and controlling concepts to increase the value of the supply chain. Students learn to evaluate and improve processes. Other topics include process selection, process design, theory of constraints, project implementation, capacity planning, lean production, facility location, and business forecasting.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Corporate Finance FIN/571*
> 
> This course applies corporate finance concepts to make management decisions. Students learn methods to evaluate financial alternatives and create financial plans. Other topics include cash flows, business valuation, working capital, capital budgets, and long-term financing.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Marketing MKT/571*
> 
> This course prepares students to apply marketing concepts to create and sustain customer value. Students learn to solve marketing problems in a collaborative environment. Topics include market research, customer relationships, branding, market segmentation, product development, pricing, channels, communications, and public relations.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Strategic Planning & Implementation STR/581*
> 
> This capstone course integrates concepts from all prior courses in the program. Students apply the concepts of strategic planning and implementation to create sustainable, competitive advantage for an organization. Other topics include environmental scanning, strategic analysis, corporate social responsibility, implementation and evaluation, and risk management.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that is just the basic curriculum.  The hip Republican will customize this graduate degree with either Accounting, Health Care, Human Resource Management, Project Management, Energy Management, Global Management, Marketing, or Technology.
> 
> Seems to be a far cry from your crack induced fantasy of what Republicans learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are only going by what you right wing turds say.
Click to expand...

No you are not.  You are going by what your agenda driven warp filter tells you we say, and you base it on the control that if anyone disagrees with you, they must be destroyed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mudwhistle said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Truman dropped the bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> My dad was a paratrooper in the 11th Airborne in the Pacific theater. They were engaged in Operation Downfall, preparing for an invasion of the mainland of Japan.
> 
> Estimated casualties
> 
> Casualty estimates were based on the experience of the preceding campaigns, drawing different lessons:
> 
> In a letter sent to Gen. Curtis LeMay from Gen. Lauris Norstad, when LeMay assumed command of the B-29 force on Guam, Norstad told LeMay that if an invasion took place, it would cost the US "half a million" dead.[52]
> 
> In a study done by the Joint Chiefs of Staff in April, the figures of 7.45 casualties/1,000 man-days and 1.78 fatalities/1,000 man-days were developed. This implied that a 90-day Olympic campaign would cost 456,000 casualties, including 109,000 dead or missing. If Coronet took another 90 days, the combined cost would be 1,200,000 casualties, with 267,000 fatalities.[53]
> 
> A study done by Adm. Nimitz's staff in May estimated 49,000 U.S casualties in the first 30 days, including 5,000 at sea.[54] A study done by General MacArthur's staff in June estimated 23,000 US casualties in the first 30 days and 125,000 after 120 days.[55] When these figures were questioned by General Marshall, MacArthur submitted a revised estimate of 105,000, in part by deducting wounded men able to return to duty.[56]
> 
> In a conference with President Truman on June 18, Marshall, taking the Battle of Luzon as the best model for Olympic, thought the Americans would suffer 31,000 casualties in the first 30 days (and ultimately 20% of Japanese casualties, which implied a total of 70,000 casualties).[57] Adm. Leahy, more impressed by the Battle of Okinawa, thought the American forces would suffer a 35% casualty rate (implying an ultimate toll of 268,000).[58] Admiral King thought that casualties in the first 30 days would fall between Luzon and Okinawa, i.e., between 31,000 and 41,000.[58] Of these estimates, only Nimitz's included losses of the forces at sea, though kamikazes had inflicted 1.78 fatalities per kamikaze pilot in the Battle of Okinawa,[59] and troop transports off Ky&#363;sh&#363; would have been much more exposed.
> 
> A study done for Secretary of War Henry Stimson's staff by William Shockley estimated that conquering Japan would cost 1.74 million American casualties, including 400,000800,000 fatalities, and five to ten million Japanese fatalities. The key assumption was large-scale participation by civilians in the defense of Japan.[2]
> 
> Outside the government, well-informed civilians were also making guesses. Kyle Palmer, war correspondent for the Los Angeles Times, said half a million to a million Americans would die by the end of the war. Herbert Hoover, in a memorandums submitted to Truman and Stimson, also estimated 500,000 to 1,000,000 fatalities, and those were believed to be conservative estimates; but it is not known if Hoover discussed these specific figures in his meetings with Truman. The chief of the Army Operations division thought them "entirely too high" under "our present plan of campaign."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Democrats profess to be one thing and yet when they're put in office they become something else.
> 
> Harry Truman was spouting stereotypical nonsense. He was a politician. He also is the only president to use nuclear weapons on our enemies.
> 
> Strange how the left is so pacifist yet they're the most violent.
Click to expand...

It's not surprising when you realize that progressives are history's most prolific mass murderers


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each persons pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.






I was gonna give you a rep for this....a really nice exposition of your position...but I see you've ducked out on reps...



You're still a big dope...but a nice job.


----------



## Bfgrn

Darkwind said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the real curriculum that not only Republicans, but anyone can take if they are willing to put in the time and devotion.
> 
> Of course, that is just the basic curriculum.  The hip Republican will customize this graduate degree with either Accounting, Health Care, Human Resource Management, Project Management, Energy Management, Global Management, Marketing, or Technology.
> 
> Seems to be a far cry from your crack induced fantasy of what Republicans learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE are only going by what you right wing turds say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are not.  You are going by what your agenda driven warp filter tells you we say, and you base it on the control that if anyone disagrees with you, they must be destroyed.
Click to expand...


That is really quite hilarious. You right wing turds "profess" less government, less trust of government and the individual over the collective. EXCEPT when a Republicans are in power. Bush gave us MORE government (Fatherland security, the patriot act and 3 trillion dollar wars) and there was not a PEEP from you right wing turds...crickets. You right wing turds LOVE the military, the MOST collective and LEAST "individual" institution in America. You LOVE the death penalty, which is the ULTIMATE trust in government.

You folks do not have a human brain. It is a PEA.


----------



## Darkwind

Bfgrn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE are only going by what you right wing turds say.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are not.  You are going by what your agenda driven warp filter tells you we say, and you base it on the control that if anyone disagrees with you, they must be destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is really quite hilarious. You right wing turds "profess" less government, less trust of government and the individual over the collective. EXCEPT when a Republicans are in power. Bush gave us MORE government (Fatherland security, the patriot act and 3 trillion dollar wars) and there was not a PEEP from you right wing turds...crickets. You right wing turds LOVE the military, the MOST collective and LEAST "individual" institution in America. You LOVE the death penalty, which is the ULTIMATE trust in government.
> 
> You folks do not have a human brain. It is a PEA.
Click to expand...

Again, reality does not match up with your view point.  Not surprised.


----------



## peach174

Why is it that the left always turns less regulations into always being unregulated?
I have never heard one righty say no regulations ever.
What part are they refusing to hear?
Overburdening regulations strangles businesses.
It is a fact lefties, study what African countries did and how they did much better when they lifted their overburdening regulations.


----------



## midcan5

Internal distribution only: Irritus Policy Document

This document begins a critical reevaluation of the conservative and republican election dilemma. Ever since President Reagan, we have promoted the idea that government is the problem. This notion worked for many years as our corporate sponsors and our representatives benefited from that same government. No need to review how a lack of regulatory support and tax policy helped our sponsors and our reps. But the economic failure in 2008, and the subsequent recession shone too critical a light on our policies. Like the boy who cries 'wolf' too often we have inadvertently made the source of our funding so serious a problem that today we have outsiders vying for president and actually succeeding. No need to mention names as these outsiders have toppled our apple cart. That said it has become necessary we revise our propaganda just as we modified our Southern Strategy.

At this point in time it is difficult to assess how these outsiders would operate should they actually win. The fact they focus on issues that confuse our narrative is troubling, our narrative was developed over time and is finely tuned. It is now coming under fire as bits of truth appear. Truth must remain belief. Our focus then must be on the current presidency. So far we have been unable to find a 'blue dress' equivalent even as we investigate and investigate.  But here too there is a problem as our investigations cost money and while they keep our base happy and supportive, the overall outcome isn't strong enough. While our distractions from reality work they are not efficient today. We must now focus on what we will do when we manage government. We must turn to experience. Don't worry, our followers are not sophisticated enough to see the subtle change. Irritus is preparing a seminar and study program. Professor Sterculus PhD is working with his team now, and as soon as it is ready information and dates will be published. Stay tuned. [Confidential Internal Document]


----------



## Stephanie

midcan5 said:


> Internal distribution only: Irritus Policy Document
> 
> This document begins a critical reevaluation of the conservative and republican election dilemma. Ever since President Reagan, we have promoted the idea that government is the problem. This notion worked for many years as our corporate sponsors and our representatives benefited from that same government. No need to review how a lack of regulatory support and tax policy helped our sponsors and our reps. But the economic failure in 2008, and the subsequent recession shone too critical a light on our policies. Like the boy who cries 'wolf' too often we have inadvertently made the source of our funding so serious a problem that today we have outsiders vying for president and actually succeeding. No need to mention names as these outsiders have toppled our apple cart. That said it has become necessary we revise our propaganda just as we modified our Southern Strategy.
> 
> At this point in time it is difficult to assess how these outsiders would operate should they actually win. The fact they focus on issues that confuse our narrative is troubling, our narrative was developed over time and is finely tuned. It is now coming under fire as bits of truth appear. Truth must remain belief. Our focus then must be on the current presidency. So far we have been unable to find a 'blue dress' equivalent even as we investigate and investigate.  But here too there is a problem as our investigations cost money and while they keep our base happy and supportive, the overall outcome isn't strong enough. While our distractions from reality work they are not efficient today. We must now focus on what we will do when we manage government. We must turn to experience. Don't worry, our followers are not sophisticated enough to see the subtle change. Irritus is preparing a seminar and study program. Professor Sterculus PhD is working with his team now, and as soon as it is ready information and dates will be published. Stay tuned. [Confidential Internal Document]


what a bunch of dribble from some snob with their nose in the air.  good grief


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internal distribution only: Irritus Policy Document
> 
> This document begins a critical reevaluation of the conservative and republican election dilemma. Ever since President Reagan, we have promoted the idea that government is the problem. This notion worked for many years as our corporate sponsors and our representatives benefited from that same government. No need to review how a lack of regulatory support and tax policy helped our sponsors and our reps. But the economic failure in 2008, and the subsequent recession shone too critical a light on our policies. Like the boy who cries 'wolf' too often we have inadvertently made the source of our funding so serious a problem that today we have outsiders vying for president and actually succeeding. No need to mention names as these outsiders have toppled our apple cart. That said it has become necessary we revise our propaganda just as we modified our Southern Strategy.
> 
> At this point in time it is difficult to assess how these outsiders would operate should they actually win. The fact they focus on issues that confuse our narrative is troubling, our narrative was developed over time and is finely tuned. It is now coming under fire as bits of truth appear. Truth must remain belief. Our focus then must be on the current presidency. So far we have been unable to find a 'blue dress' equivalent even as we investigate and investigate.  But here too there is a problem as our investigations cost money and while they keep our base happy and supportive, the overall outcome isn't strong enough. While our distractions from reality work they are not efficient today. We must now focus on what we will do when we manage government. We must turn to experience. Don't worry, our followers are not sophisticated enough to see the subtle change. Irritus is preparing a seminar and study program. Professor Sterculus PhD is working with his team now, and as soon as it is ready information and dates will be published. Stay tuned. [Confidential Internal Document]
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of dribble from some snob with their nose in the air.  good grief
Click to expand...


Democrats oversees an educational system that produces more and more people that can't function at grade level. They have successfully sabotaged our educational system to manufacture low information, state dependent, loyal Democrat Party voters. Their charade is that instead of proudly admitting their success, they Emmanuel Goldstein the "Republicans" or "Conservatives" as they cause of the obvious failure to educate.


----------



## Stephanie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internal distribution only: Irritus Policy Document
> 
> This document begins a critical reevaluation of the conservative and republican election dilemma. Ever since President Reagan, we have promoted the idea that government is the problem. This notion worked for many years as our corporate sponsors and our representatives benefited from that same government. No need to review how a lack of regulatory support and tax policy helped our sponsors and our reps. But the economic failure in 2008, and the subsequent recession shone too critical a light on our policies. Like the boy who cries 'wolf' too often we have inadvertently made the source of our funding so serious a problem that today we have outsiders vying for president and actually succeeding. No need to mention names as these outsiders have toppled our apple cart. That said it has become necessary we revise our propaganda just as we modified our Southern Strategy.
> 
> At this point in time it is difficult to assess how these outsiders would operate should they actually win. The fact they focus on issues that confuse our narrative is troubling, our narrative was developed over time and is finely tuned. It is now coming under fire as bits of truth appear. Truth must remain belief. Our focus then must be on the current presidency. So far we have been unable to find a 'blue dress' equivalent even as we investigate and investigate.  But here too there is a problem as our investigations cost money and while they keep our base happy and supportive, the overall outcome isn't strong enough. While our distractions from reality work they are not efficient today. We must now focus on what we will do when we manage government. We must turn to experience. Don't worry, our followers are not sophisticated enough to see the subtle change. Irritus is preparing a seminar and study program. Professor Sterculus PhD is working with his team now, and as soon as it is ready information and dates will be published. Stay tuned. [Confidential Internal Document]
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of dribble from some snob with their nose in the air.  good grief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats oversees an educational system that produces more and more people that can't function at grade level. They have successfully sabotaged our educational system to manufacture low information, state dependent, loyal Democrat Party voters. Their charade is that instead of proudly admitting their success, they Emmanuel Goldstein the "Republicans" or "Conservatives" as they cause of the obvious failure to educate.
Click to expand...


Yep and we are seeing the results on the college campuses of today. and all these people out protesting for who the hell knows what. they have nothing in their lives that they see as important  and is fed how they are so helpless to do anything about it., because everything stacked against them.  so they should look to government or as that article from Midcam spewed,  they should look to those who are THEIR BETTERS to fulfill them. It just looks all so hopeless to make this country great again watching what's going on now as we speak.


----------



## midcan5

> Stephanie wrote,  Yep and we are seeing the results on the college campuses of today. and all these people out protesting for who the hell knows what. they have nothing in their lives that they see as important and is fed how they are so helpless to do anything about it., because everything stacked against them. so they should look to government or as that article from Midcam spewed, they should look to those who are THEIR BETTERS to fulfill them. It just looks all so hopeless to make this country great again watching what's going on now as we speak.



Stephanie, you never change you fail to see the campus protests as what it means to be America, freedom to speak out. You don't make clear what it is that is stacked against them as they are getting an education and an experience too. Hopefully they will come out of it better able to make government and thus society a better place. Students who sit and fail to think waste their time - big money oligarchy likes these students. 

Conservatives whine about government while big money plays them, What the Matter with.....

"But the real conservative movement was funded instead by wealthy extremists on the fringes of the business world. It was the creation of people like Richard Mellon Scaife, who inherited part of the vast Mellon fortune from his alcoholic mother. Joseph Coors inherited a brewing company, John M. Olin ran a relatively-obscure chemical company, R. Randolph Richardson inherited the money his father made by selling Vick’s to Procter and Gamble.2 None of them can exactly be called Titans of Industry, or even titans of industry. Yet these are the men who bankrolled not just the conservative legal movement, but the conservative movement in general.

This fact is sometimes obscured by a document called the Powell Memo. Written by *Lewis Powell, shortly before Nixon made him a Supreme Court Justice, it calls on the US Chamber of Commerce to defend “the free enterprise system” from “the college campus, the pulpit, *the media, the intellectual and literary journals, the arts and sciences, and from politicians” that would dare to criticize it."
Political Entrepreneurs and Lunatics with Money


----------



## rdean

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each person&#8217;s pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.


Hilarious!


----------



## midcan5

*Irritus Update:  Confidential Important (internal document)*

Two issues have surfaced that require new approaches to our educational concepts and core curriculum. Transgender bathrooms (TB) and Donald Trump (DT) complicate our mission to maintain privilege for our people and to education our students.  We will cover the easier topic first. 

While TB is complicated socially and not covered in any archaic religious document, for instance we can't point to the Bible for help, it still confuses and stirs up our base support. It still is a great distraction from the fact Mitch and Paul do nothing but talk in their positions of authority. It also supports States rights issues and our Professors and students are well aware of the power States rights have in maintaining privilege. If we treat it as we do abortion it is a winner, we do nothing that will cost money for our people, but we keep them occupied with another topic. If a liberal or socially conscious moral person should protest we bring up our daughters in a bathroom with a man. This one is easy, now to the tough one. 

*Donald Trump has changed the dynamic of our party but we must still stick together. Paul Ryan recently endorsed DT, while this sounds like a denial of all we believe in, and it is,* we must keep quiet and support him for a SCOTUS selection is at stack and we can't have another judicial lawyer selected. We must have a known ideologue in the image of Antonin. But, and there are lots of buts, with DT, while he claims to be a conservative republican even we aren't conservatives only republicans who support our people, our corporations and our institutions of training. Donald confuses in so many areas it may become necessary to have a translator, say on Fox, change his phrases to conform to our meanings. Our people learn from Fox. For instance on taxes we must allow the low tax message to continue even if it has failed for eighty years and counting. This allows monies that could be used for roads and bridges to be used for our corporations, financial institutions and our wealthy benefactors. If a bridge fails, we use the old Cadillac ruse of our hero Ronnie, only now we'll have to make it a Lexus mom. 'If there weren't so many on food stamps and welfare that bridge would still be standing.' Listen folks we played these cards since Coolidge Hoover and refined them with Reagan Bush, we can do it again.  

Summer School schedules will be revised and distributed soon. Keep the faith.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Midcam is proud that LBJ's Great Society now produces generation after generation of single parent, unable to function at grade level, Democrat Voters completely dependent upon the Federal Government for their survival.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Midcam is proud that LBJ's Great Society now produces generation after generation of single parent, unable to function at grade level, Democrat Voters completely dependent upon the Federal Government for their survival.



cranking em out at amazing speed


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moynihan warned LBJ of the hazards of single parent black families, so naturally LBJ and the Dems made that their goal and mission


----------



## midcan5

Irritus Update - *Internal Document Not For Public Distribution*

Because our benefactors make more money on rifles and long guns it is critical we keep our message of gun safety consistent and constant. Our students and professors realize an AR15 in the home is overkill and if used by the frightened handler may kill the entire family as well as the intruder. Face it folks, many AR15 owners aren't the brightest bulb in the box as shown by all the accidental deaths. Bullet poof walls are being examined but may be too costly and difficult to install in trailers. So while none of our benefactors want to live next to some trigger happy weekend drunk armed with an AR15, we still need big sales, doesn't matter if sold based on dubious facts and confusing data. Irritus will publish the following info on right wing sites, gun hugger sites, and media such as FOX.

*Why you need an AR15:*

Burglars today often wear bullet proof clothing, your AR15 will penetrate most
Red scope attached to your AR15 guarantees clean kill with minimal home damage
Families must be instructed on first burst of firepower to hit the floor and stay there till all clear
Irreplaceable family pictures must be protected with bullet proof glass
Children's beds should be surrounded by bullet proof material if you can afford it
Wives, girlfriends, or adulterous relationships must know location of second or third bullet clip for quick delivery
Grandparents should sleep in basement or attic and floors must be reinforced
Apartments pose a particular problem as thin walls could cause you to shoot the old lady who lives next store
Family schedules should be reviewed daily so any late entry doesn't result in wasted bullets
Keep propane gas tank location clearly noted and protected as much as possible
Know where the water shutoff is in case of bursting pipes
Dogs cats fish birds and other household pets should be insured because they can't be moved or may even run into the line of fire

We need stories of AR15 saving the lives of people and hamsters because Americans love animals more than their neighbor. Play down all the accidental deaths and mass shootings. Stories like, 'while our walls are full of holes our cat lived through surgery for its missing leg.' The dog and fish may have died in the battle, but the intruder ran away. Grandma died happy in our bullet barrage, shouting 'shoot em' 'shoot em', she died for our freedom is on her tombstone.  Stuff like that. Always remember stress freedom even if many causalities.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

This is just as true today as it was three years ago – if not more so.


----------



## rdean

We have to educate our unfortunate Redneck brothers and sisters.  There are good jobs out there, they just aren't qualified to do those jobs.

America has near record 5.8 million job openings

Republicans want easy jobs that pay lots of money.  They don't exist.  These days, you need "skills".  Something Republicans just don't have.  That's why GOP CEO's want to bring in immigrants.


----------



## Holos

Very informative.

What careers can professionals formed at Irritus College be expected to fulfill?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Holos said:


> Very informative.
> 
> What careers can professionals formed at Irritus College be expected to fulfill?



1. How to read the bible
2. How to ride a horse
3. How to milk a cow
4. How to hate on science and investment in your country


----------



## midcan5

Irritus U is happy that our standard bearer and presidential candidate Donald Trump has selected Mike Pence as his VP. Mike's values and votes in congress represent the values our college gives to its students. If America were ever able to have a stable fair society our benefactors and supporters would have to pay their fair share, and we cannot allow that to happen. We preach 'freedom' but that freedom must be controlled. Add to that a contented just society would be much harder to manipulate and thus elect representatives that stir up the pot of resentment over immigrants and minorities while supporting our people. Good luck Mike, Irritus supports you. 

Voted NO on $15B bailout for GM and Chrysler. (Dec 2008)
Voted NO on $60B stimulus package for jobs, infrastructure, & energy. (Sep 2008)
Voted NO on revitalizing severely distressed public housing. (Jan 2008)
Voted NO on regulating the subprime mortgage industry. (Nov 2007)"
Future of conservatism demands traditional marriage. (Feb 2008)
Voted NO on prohibiting job discrimination based on sexual orientation. (Nov 2007)
Voted YES on Constitutionally defining marriage as one-man-one-woman. (Jul 2006)
Voted YES on making the PATRIOT Act permanent. (Dec 2005)
Voted YES on Constitutional Amendment banning same-sex marriage. (Sep 2004)
Mike Pence's file | PolitiFact


----------



## Unkotare

How long can this hyper-partisan, bullshit lefty masterbation thread go on? There seems to be a bottomless well of self-congratulatory pretense.


----------



## Unkotare

At this point, this thread belongs anywhere but the education forum.


----------



## midcan5

Internal Memo:  Irritus is in a bit of educational confusion, we managed to get Betsy DeVos but Trump and his advisors are off the wall when it comes to our fundamental goal of privileged free market economics for our people. Stephen Bannon's call to destroy the administrative state could topple our Speaker's goals on republican free market privilege. We are watching closely the executive orders and policy changes and will keep or loyal graduates up to date. More to follow.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hopefully  DeVos dismantles the Federal Department of Progressive Failure and Indoctrination she currently heads


----------



## midcan5

Hello all my faithful readers.  I have to update this thread but the current administration makes my satirical education OP seem normal if not quaint. I have to put on my thinking cap and see where it leads me.  I also have to acknowledge as I finish reading 'Dark Money' by Jane Mayer there is so much control of education today by big money, it is hard to know where to start. I want to quote a bit of the book in the future.


----------



## midcan5

As our students and benefactors know Irritus often posts books and Internet sites that provide information Irritus finds offensive and contrary to our teachings. The Corporate Conservative Complex has requested we keep these books and sites away from our students.  We post this information to keep our still impressible students and graduates free of subversive thoughts. If you should encounter these books in any location please keep young impressible Irritus conservatives away from them. The young mind is often open to thoughts of empathy and benevolence and we need make sure those emotions are only directed to money making and free market ideology. We thank you all for your continuing effort to keep our students free from complex thoughts and analysis. 

Books: 

"Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right" Jane Mayer
'Invisible Hands: The Businessmen's Crusade Against the New Deal' Kim Phillips-Fein 
'One Nation Under God: How Corporate America Invented Christian America' by Kevin M. Kruse 
'The Rhetoric of Reaction: Perversity, Futility, Jeopardy' Albert O. Hirschman 
'Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming' Naomi Oreskes, Erik M. M. Conway 

Sites:

ExposedByCMD
Democracy Now! | Democracy Now!
SourceWatch
FactCheck.org
Common Dreams
Snopes.com
Aeon | a world of ideas

"The essence of propaganda consists in winning people over to an idea so sincerely, so vitally, that in the end they succumb to it utterly and can never escape from it." Joseph Goebbels


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Our Progressive "educational system" has been a complete success! 

We're approaching a minority dropout rate of 50%, and 80% of our high school "graduates" have no employable skills, can neither read nor write at grade level and cannot name 3 Founding Fathers even if you spot then Hamilton and Adams. 

Every year, without fail, our students progressively lag the rest of the world and our rate of decline is both steady and increasing.

The Democrat Party will never lack their lifeblood of the poorly educated, government dependent voters, who along with Illegal and the non-living, account for 95% of Democrat votes.

A real success story!


----------



## psikeyhackr

It's great!  We need a world dumber than Republicans.

Half-a-century since the Moon landing and millions of college graduates can't figure out Planned Obsolescence in automobiles.  I have asked a PhD economist to explain an automobile engine.  He could not do it.

I have not been to an auto show to look at that junk for 30 years.  Never owned a new car.  Try getting an economist to explain what Americans have lost on the depreciation of automobiles every year since the Moon landing.

DUH, what is *NET* *D*omestic *P*roduct?

Economic Wargames

psik


----------



## midcan5

Greetings,   Trump has made this thread seem even more normal, it is difficult to grasp the 'banana republic' he has made in just a year.  Swamp doesn't quite cover the shenanigans and perks these clowns are doing on your dime.

Education mentioned just above is rather funny given Betsey DeVos, a complete airhead is America's education secretary. You can't make this stuff up.

But there is hope as while public education is a great fear of 'dark money' and political nonsense, it was great to see teachers striking for more support and education tools.

America's illiteracy rates are staggering but ironically you never hear about that fact on MSM.  Reading levels are sad too, is it any wonder Fox and Limbaugh have listeners?  People don't realize yet they are being played.

I am busy with life but may one day add to this educational thread. LOL  

"Education is dangerous - every educated person is a future enemy."  Hermann Goering


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> ....
> 
> America's illiteracy rates are staggering but ironically you never hear about that fact on MSM.  ....




The literacy rate in the US is 99%.


----------



## midcan5

> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.



Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.

"Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"

Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com

"Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."

Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

midcan5 said:


> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
Click to expand...


Thanks, Obama!

That's how our Public "education" is designed to work!  It's self-sustaining and keeps manufacturing uneducated, government dependent democrat Party voters.  You should be proud


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> America's illiteracy rates are staggering but ironically you never hear about that fact on MSM.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## squeeze berry

midcan5 said:


> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
Click to expand...

 

about 10% of people have IQs below 85 so your 14% figure is likely accurate.  There is nothing that can be done about that either.
IQs can not be increased. So what to do with those that are in that situation? no one has an answer


----------



## squeeze berry

CrusaderFrank said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama!
> 
> That's how our Public "education" is designed to work!  It's self-sustaining and keeps manufacturing uneducated, government dependent democrat Party voters.  You should be proud
Click to expand...


  I'm no fan of Obama , but we can only lay a portion of that blame on him.

There is plenty of blame to go around for the UNREALISTIC EXPECTATIONS that some educators, bureaucrats ,  politicians  and the general public has for our general populace. 

"anyone that wants to attend college should be able to attend college", Barack Obama.

How unrealistic!

The German model for education is what the US should emulate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

squeeze berry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama!
> 
> That's how our Public "education" is designed to work!  It's self-sustaining and keeps manufacturing uneducated, government dependent democrat Party voters.  You should be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Obama , but we can only lay a portion of that blame on him.
> 
> There is plenty of blame to go around for the UNREALISTIC EXPECTATIONS that some educators, bureaucrats ,  politicians  and the general public has for our general populace.
> 
> "anyone that wants to attend college should be able to attend college", Barack Obama.
> 
> How unrealistic!
> 
> The German model for education is what the US should emulate.
Click to expand...


Our educational system is sabotaged and is designed to fail so it can support the fucking democrat Party


----------



## squeeze berry

CrusaderFrank said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama!
> 
> That's how our Public "education" is designed to work!  It's self-sustaining and keeps manufacturing uneducated, government dependent democrat Party voters.  You should be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Obama , but we can only lay a portion of that blame on him.
> 
> There is plenty of blame to go around for the UNREALISTIC EXPECTATIONS that some educators, bureaucrats ,  politicians  and the general public has for our general populace.
> 
> "anyone that wants to attend college should be able to attend college", Barack Obama.
> 
> How unrealistic!
> 
> The German model for education is what the US should emulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our educational system is sabotaged and is designed to fail so it can support the fucking democrat Party
Click to expand...



 thats kinda my point. 
where I live all high school students take advanced math because everyone is expected to go to university.

Of course not everyone can benefit from college. 
One school in the school district bragged that 95% of their graduating class went to college. Half of them dropped out after the first year. 

I'm an ardent supporter of vocational training for 70% of the population.


----------



## Oddball

midcan5 said:


> The literacy rate in the US is 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true Irritus graduate, bet you graduated at the top of your class.
> 
> "Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story"
> 
> Literacy study: 1 in 7 U.S. adults are unable to read this story - USATODAY.com
> 
> "Tests reveal approximately 14% of American adults would have tremendous trouble with comprehension of reading and writing... The NAAL 5-year study provided data to clearly show how only 18 to 21% of the population qualifies as being highly literate. Level 1, the lowest on the scale was 21 to 23%. Among the lower literacy levels are the youth of America, particularly those who did not graduate high school or get their GEDs."
> 
> Read more at Literacy Rates In The United States"
Click to expand...

Is that supposed to be evidence of the success of schooling being run by progressive snobs like you?

Now that I think of it, you really do need scores of millions of dumbed-down rubes, who can't think for themselves and fall for your preening authoritarian bullshit, so the answer would then be a big "YES".


----------



## midcan5

squeeze berry said:


> about 10% of people have IQs below 85 so your 14% figure is likely accurate.  There is nothing that can be done about that either... IQs can not be increased. So what to do with those that are in that situation? no one has an answer



While I agree there is some relation between IQ and literacy, it does not mean a person who tests low in a test cannot be taught nor understand basic political civics and policy outcomes.  Personally I'm not sure IQ tests test anything, I've managed for a long time and am skeptical of easy answers in human behavior.



Oddball said:


> Is that supposed to be evidence of the success of schooling being run by progressive snobs like you? Now that I think of it, you really do need scores of millions of dumbed-down rubes, who can't think for themselves and fall for your preening authoritarian bullshit, so the answer would then be a big "YES".



*Oddball,  how the heck are you? * I understand you took a few online Irritus courses and it shows. I see you are still slaying that imaginary liberal dragon, our benefactors and our wealthy conservative elites thank you for your participation in our ongoing effort to keep the rich rich and the poor resentful and distracted. Thanks buddy.


"The supreme mystery of despotism, its prop and stay, is to keep men in a state of deception, and with the specious title of religion to cloak the fear by which they must be held in check, so that *they will fight for their servitude as if for salvation*." Baruch Spinoza
.


----------



## Oddball

midcan5 said:


> *Oddball,  how the heck are you? * I understand you took a few online Irritus courses and it shows. I see you are still slaying that imaginary liberal dragon, our benefactors and our wealthy conservative elites thank you for your participation in our ongoing effort to keep the rich rich and the poor resentful and distracted. Thanks buddy.


Your snobbery is only exceeded by your paternalistic hubris.




midcan5 said:


> "The supreme mystery of despotism, its prop and stay, is to keep men in a state of deception, and with the specious title of religion to cloak the fear by which they must be held in check, so that *they will fight for their servitude as if for salvation*." Baruch Spinoza
> .


To in turn be exceeded by your utter lack of introspection....The quintessential leftist authoritarian tool.


----------



## midcan5

Irritus Update - Confidential Internal Memo

Irritus wants our benefactors, supporters, and students to know that while we are happy with the tax break for our people and the rollback of restraints on corporate pollution, we are concerned that our president is not an honest person nor very bright. This can be a bad combination in business, but in a position of power dangerous. We realize this contradicts our usual support for dunces in congress like Nunes, Meadows, Gaetz, or Jordon, they are more a deterrent to policies such as social programs, free speech, fair tax policy, or fair wages, *but they can only do so much and usually do so little.* Our concern with Trump is he seems to know nothing at all and has it in for the DOJ. Law remains and will always remain important for national stability and obviously the support of our people. Idea areas follow and we are always open to input from our benefactors and our graduates.

*Congress:* While Louis Gohmert is fun to watch, congress must make some sense and act as a tool to counter a president more concerned with Russia, China and his family's pocketbook. We thank them for their tax benefits for our people, but let's not waste money on a useless wall when a base of our supporters benefit from cheap labor. While rally chants work on the more uneducated American base, we need to be careful immigration policies and social disruption doesn't become a deterrent to our goals. *A stable nation even with it wide disparities of wealth and privilege must remain stable.*

*Education:* Don't get us wrong, we like Betsy DeVos but she needs to stop bringing attention to an educational system that only benefits the well to do, our base. Face it folks only the wealthy can afford college and the intern jobs that follow on their way up the ladder of privilege. We need to make sure *Americans aren't aware the system is stacked against them,* we must continue to pretend public education is being supported, is open to all and prospering. Warning note: Should 'The View from Flyover Country' be mentioned make sure it is criticized as leftist, socialistic propaganda. Our base reacts well to those words and it helps create reality.

*Wealth and Wages*: This is a tricky area as the more liberal progressives, our opponents, realize fair wages raise people up and make one of our more racist memes irrelevant. We must be frank here, our dog whistles work, our republican base hears them, while we made Obama an alien and un-American, the stability of his tenure and a do nothing republican congress still supported corporations and the wealthy. Certain areas of America, even areas in which our benefactors live and where our students prosper, are talking increased wages. We must be sure to remind people that our benefactors must be profitable even as they outsource for even greater profits. More to follow in later reports.

*Evangelicals*: It is critical Evangelicals remain a part of the support base, their areas of interest are simple: prayer, abortion and religious symbolism rather than any real substantive costly help for children here or in the world. This is fine and as it should be, but lately social warriors, as they are called, call out the actual conditions of the working poor in America. Imagine too for a moment if abortion were banned and all these children were born, who'd take care of them, we'd return to Dickens' world of Tiny Tim only he'd be everywhere. Balance is required folks and if we get too many judges like Gorsuch we could have chaos. Balanced stability keeps problems under the covers. *And please no mention that televangelists are really only interested in large palaces and jet planes. *

*Healthcare:* A troublesome area for our wealthy corporate entities, Trump promised great healthcare but of course like much he says it was just words. If ever challenged he'll blame democrats or congress or even Senator McCain. While the ACA had it problems it did not hurt the profit margin or establish socialized medicine so please stay clear of ridiculous claims. Our people know healthcare is expensive but they can afford it, the lower class voting base are the workers and supporters of wealth so corporations must act like they care and provide some health support even while mostly supporting bottom line profit. *Calling healthcare socialized medicine still works its magic.*

*Guns:* If everyone is afraid we all lose, please stop saying guns keep us safe they don't, but they do create profits for our supporters and benefactors. Remember very often it is important to act concerned with all the gun deaths while doing nothing. This has worked for many years now and continues to work. Act upset, say you'll pray for the dead and mention mental health, these are the key responses. Someone said we should have memorial day for all our gun deaths, we need to steer clear of such rhetoric. Just say freedom, 2nd amendment rights, and our base follows, keep it simple.

*Kneeling NFL:* While we are uncertain on how to approach this issue, imagine if racism didn't exist and free speech were honest speech, what tools would our people have for managing the base, keeping them occupied with irrelevant topics like Obama's birth place or Hillary's email. If we truly honored free speech we would honor the players who kneel for social justice, our thought creators in so called think tanks will continue to provide cover and create complex pseudo intelligible papers to muddy the water. Next season will be challenging. And remember Irritus support comes from sport's profits too.

Tips for keeping the base occupied and distracted: Simply mention Hilliary, Obama, BLM, Nancy, Pocahontas, OAC, socialism, welfare, inner cities, California immigrants, or the wall. Mention a new investigation whether true or not, Trump followers are trained to respond to words like investigation and fake media. Fox and Friends will continue to distract our base with anguished looks and irrelevant dialogue,* they are a real blessing. *

*New study areas *being investigated:

Imagine for a moment if Obama wasn't black or Hillary, a woman demonized for twenty years was talked about honestly. This area of study and other more complex topic areas will be open to graduate students only. Dinesh D'Souza will be a guest speaker and will discuss breaking the law while appearing to be a guardian of truth. *Since this is a complex area, information will be strictly limited. *

*Final thought: *

Pres Trump will continue photo ops, bizarre rallies of fawning cheerleaders, policies that support him and family, and other baloney to keep his personal base occupied, but we must ask is his base our base? Irritus fears his bizarre tweets and constant lying might eventually work against our goals of keeping America stable and supporting our benefactors and education. How can one educate when nothing is true and even white supremacists and alt-right conspiracy fanatics are treated as normal? This will remain a troubling area of concern, wise input appreciated, and thanks as always for your continuing support. Irritus people keep the faith.


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Irritus Update - Confidential Internal Memo
> 
> Irritus wants our benefactors, supporters, and students to know that while we are happy with the tax break for our people and the rollback of restraints on corporate pollution, we are concerned that our president is not an honest person nor very bright. This can be a bad combination in business, but in a position of power dangerous. We realize this contradicts our usual support for dunces in congress like Nunes, Meadows, Gaetz, or Jordon, they are more a deterrent to policies such as social programs, free speech, fair tax policy, or fair wages, *but they can only do so much and usually do so little.* Our concern with Trump is he seems to know nothing at all and has it in for the DOJ. Law remains and will always remain important for national stability and obviously the support of our people. Idea areas follow and we are always open to input from our benefactors and our graduates.
> 
> *Congress:* While Louis Gohmert is fun to watch, congress must make some sense and act as a tool to counter a president more concerned with Russia, China and his family's pocketbook. We thank them for their tax benefits for our people, but let's not waste money on a useless wall when a base of our supporters benefit from cheap labor. While rally chants work on the more uneducated American base, we need to be careful immigration policies and social disruption doesn't become a deterrent to our goals. *A stable nation even with it wide disparities of wealth and privilege must remain stable.*
> 
> *Education:* Don't get us wrong, we like Betsy DeVos but she needs to stop bringing attention to an educational system that only benefits the well to do, our base. Face it folks only the wealthy can afford college and the intern jobs that follow on their way up the ladder of privilege. We need to make sure *Americans aren't aware the system is stacked against them,* we must continue to pretend public education is being supported, is open to all and prospering. Warning note: Should 'The View from Flyover Country' be mentioned make sure it is criticized as leftist, socialistic propaganda. Our base reacts well to those words and it helps create reality.
> 
> *Wealth and Wages*: This is a tricky area as the more liberal progressives, our opponents, realize fair wages raise people up and make one of our more racist memes irrelevant. We must be frank here, our dog whistles work, our republican base hears them, while we made Obama an alien and un-American, the stability of his tenure and a do nothing republican congress still supported corporations and the wealthy. Certain areas of America, even areas in which our benefactors live and where our students prosper, are talking increased wages. We must be sure to remind people that our benefactors must be profitable even as they outsource for even greater profits. More to follow in later reports.
> 
> *Evangelicals*: It is critical Evangelicals remain a part of the support base, their areas of interest are simple: prayer, abortion and religious symbolism rather than any real substantive costly help for children here or in the world. This is fine and as it should be, but lately social warriors, as they are called, call out the actual conditions of the working poor in America. Imagine too for a moment if abortion were banned and all these children were born, who'd take care of them, we'd return to Dickens' world of Tiny Tim only he'd be everywhere. Balance is required folks and if we get too many judges like Gorsuch we could have chaos. Balanced stability keeps problems under the covers. *And please no mention that televangelists are really only interested in large palaces and jet planes. *
> 
> *Healthcare:* A troublesome area for our wealthy corporate entities, Trump promised great healthcare but of course like much he says it was just words. If ever challenged he'll blame democrats or congress or even Senator McCain. While the ACA had it problems it did not hurt the profit margin or establish socialized medicine so please stay clear of ridiculous claims. Our people know healthcare is expensive but they can afford it, the lower class voting base are the workers and supporters of wealth so corporations must act like they care and provide some health support even while mostly supporting bottom line profit. *Calling healthcare socialized medicine still works its magic.*
> 
> *Guns:* If everyone is afraid we all lose, please stop saying guns keep us safe they don't, but they do create profits for our supporters and benefactors. Remember very often it is important to act concerned with all the gun deaths while doing nothing. This has worked for many years now and continues to work. Act upset, say you'll pray for the dead and mention mental health, these are the key responses. Someone said we should have memorial day for all our gun deaths, we need to steer clear of such rhetoric. Just say freedom, 2nd amendment rights, and our base follows, keep it simple.
> 
> *Kneeling NFL:* While we are uncertain on how to approach this issue, imagine if racism didn't exist and free speech were honest speech, what tools would our people have for managing the base, keeping them occupied with irrelevant topics like Obama's birth place or Hillary's email. If we truly honored free speech we would honor the players who kneel for social justice, our thought creators in so called think tanks will continue to provide cover and create complex pseudo intelligible papers to muddy the water. Next season will be challenging. And remember Irritus support comes from sport's profits too.
> 
> Tips for keeping the base occupied and distracted: Simply mention Hilliary, Obama, BLM, Nancy, Pocahontas, OAC, socialism, welfare, inner cities, California immigrants, or the wall. Mention a new investigation whether true or not, Trump followers are trained to respond to words like investigation and fake media. Fox and Friends will continue to distract our base with anguished looks and irrelevant dialogue,* they are a real blessing. *
> 
> *New study areas *being investigated:
> 
> Imagine for a moment if Obama wasn't black or Hillary, a woman demonized for twenty years was talked about honestly. This area of study and other more complex topic areas will be open to graduate students only. Dinesh D'Souza will be a guest speaker and will discuss breaking the law while appearing to be a guardian of truth. *Since this is a complex area, information will be strictly limited. *
> 
> *Final thought: *
> 
> Pres Trump will continue photo ops, bizarre rallies of fawning cheerleaders, policies that support him and family, and other baloney to keep his personal base occupied, but we must ask is his base our base? Irritus fears his bizarre tweets and constant lying might eventually work against our goals of keeping America stable and supporting our benefactors and education. How can one educate when nothing is true and even white supremacists and alt-right conspiracy fanatics are treated as normal? This will remain a troubling area of concern, wise input appreciated, and thanks as always for your continuing support. Irritus people keep the faith.





The 'education' is not complete without including this:
The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…


----------



## Oddball

midcan5 said:


> Irritus Update - Confidential Internal Memo
> 
> Irritus wants our benefactors, supporters, and students to know that while we are happy with the tax break for our people and the rollback of restraints on corporate pollution, we are concerned that our president is not an honest person nor very bright. This can be a bad combination in business, but in a position of power dangerous. We realize this contradicts our usual support for dunces in congress like Nunes, Meadows, Gaetz, or Jordon, they are more a deterrent to policies such as social programs, free speech, fair tax policy, or fair wages, *but they can only do so much and usually do so little.* Our concern with Trump is he seems to know nothing at all and has it in for the DOJ. Law remains and will always remain important for national stability and obviously the support of our people. Idea areas follow and we are always open to input from our benefactors and our graduates.
> 
> *Congress:* While Louis Gohmert is fun to watch, congress must make some sense and act as a tool to counter a president more concerned with Russia, China and his family's pocketbook. We thank them for their tax benefits for our people, but let's not waste money on a useless wall when a base of our supporters benefit from cheap labor. While rally chants work on the more uneducated American base, we need to be careful immigration policies and social disruption doesn't become a deterrent to our goals. *A stable nation even with it wide disparities of wealth and privilege must remain stable.*
> 
> *Education:* Don't get us wrong, we like Betsy DeVos but she needs to stop bringing attention to an educational system that only benefits the well to do, our base. Face it folks only the wealthy can afford college and the intern jobs that follow on their way up the ladder of privilege. We need to make sure *Americans aren't aware the system is stacked against them,* we must continue to pretend public education is being supported, is open to all and prospering. Warning note: Should 'The View from Flyover Country' be mentioned make sure it is criticized as leftist, socialistic propaganda. Our base reacts well to those words and it helps create reality.
> 
> *Wealth and Wages*: This is a tricky area as the more liberal progressives, our opponents, realize fair wages raise people up and make one of our more racist memes irrelevant. We must be frank here, our dog whistles work, our republican base hears them, while we made Obama an alien and un-American, the stability of his tenure and a do nothing republican congress still supported corporations and the wealthy. Certain areas of America, even areas in which our benefactors live and where our students prosper, are talking increased wages. We must be sure to remind people that our benefactors must be profitable even as they outsource for even greater profits. More to follow in later reports.
> 
> *Evangelicals*: It is critical Evangelicals remain a part of the support base, their areas of interest are simple: prayer, abortion and religious symbolism rather than any real substantive costly help for children here or in the world. This is fine and as it should be, but lately social warriors, as they are called, call out the actual conditions of the working poor in America. Imagine too for a moment if abortion were banned and all these children were born, who'd take care of them, we'd return to Dickens' world of Tiny Tim only he'd be everywhere. Balance is required folks and if we get too many judges like Gorsuch we could have chaos. Balanced stability keeps problems under the covers. *And please no mention that televangelists are really only interested in large palaces and jet planes. *
> 
> *Healthcare:* A troublesome area for our wealthy corporate entities, Trump promised great healthcare but of course like much he says it was just words. If ever challenged he'll blame democrats or congress or even Senator McCain. While the ACA had it problems it did not hurt the profit margin or establish socialized medicine so please stay clear of ridiculous claims. Our people know healthcare is expensive but they can afford it, the lower class voting base are the workers and supporters of wealth so corporations must act like they care and provide some health support even while mostly supporting bottom line profit. *Calling healthcare socialized medicine still works its magic.*
> 
> *Guns:* If everyone is afraid we all lose, please stop saying guns keep us safe they don't, but they do create profits for our supporters and benefactors. Remember very often it is important to act concerned with all the gun deaths while doing nothing. This has worked for many years now and continues to work. Act upset, say you'll pray for the dead and mention mental health, these are the key responses. Someone said we should have memorial day for all our gun deaths, we need to steer clear of such rhetoric. Just say freedom, 2nd amendment rights, and our base follows, keep it simple.
> 
> *Kneeling NFL:* While we are uncertain on how to approach this issue, imagine if racism didn't exist and free speech were honest speech, what tools would our people have for managing the base, keeping them occupied with irrelevant topics like Obama's birth place or Hillary's email. If we truly honored free speech we would honor the players who kneel for social justice, our thought creators in so called think tanks will continue to provide cover and create complex pseudo intelligible papers to muddy the water. Next season will be challenging. And remember Irritus support comes from sport's profits too.
> 
> Tips for keeping the base occupied and distracted: Simply mention Hilliary, Obama, BLM, Nancy, Pocahontas, OAC, socialism, welfare, inner cities, California immigrants, or the wall. Mention a new investigation whether true or not, Trump followers are trained to respond to words like investigation and fake media. Fox and Friends will continue to distract our base with anguished looks and irrelevant dialogue,* they are a real blessing. *
> 
> *New study areas *being investigated:
> 
> Imagine for a moment if Obama wasn't black or Hillary, a woman demonized for twenty years was talked about honestly. This area of study and other more complex topic areas will be open to graduate students only. Dinesh D'Souza will be a guest speaker and will discuss breaking the law while appearing to be a guardian of truth. *Since this is a complex area, information will be strictly limited. *
> 
> *Final thought: *
> 
> Pres Trump will continue photo ops, bizarre rallies of fawning cheerleaders, policies that support him and family, and other baloney to keep his personal base occupied, but we must ask is his base our base? Irritus fears his bizarre tweets and constant lying might eventually work against our goals of keeping America stable and supporting our benefactors and education. How can one educate when nothing is true and even white supremacists and alt-right conspiracy fanatics are treated as normal? This will remain a troubling area of concern, wise input appreciated, and thanks as always for your continuing support. Irritus people keep the faith.


More fear, loathing, blame shifting, recriminations, and demagoguery from the usual moonbat suspects.


----------



## midcan5

Irritus University has an important apology and reversal of policy statement coming soon. But in the meantime, our professors and others have pondered commentary such as that in the link below. Many feel it is time to reconsider certain education subterfuges and whitewashes. No pun intended. 

'How White People Got Made'


"I was raised to be ashamed of my ignorance, and to try to do something about it if at all possible. I carry that burden to this day, and have successfully passed it on to my children. I don’t believe I have the right to an opinion about something I know nothing about—constitutional law, for example, or sailing—a notion that puts me sadly out of step with a growing majority of my countrymen, many of whom may be unable to tell you anything at all about Islam, say, or socialism, or climate change, except that they hate it, are against it, don’t believe in it. Worse still (or more amusing, depending on the day) are those who can tell you, and then offer up a stew of New Age blather, right-wing rant, and bloggers’ speculation that’s so divorced from actual, demonstrable fact, that’s so not true, as the kids would say, that the mind goes numb with wonder. “Way I see it is,” a man in the Tulsa Motel 6 swimming pool told me last summer, “if English was good enough for Jesus Christ, it’s good enough for us.”                                                                         
*Quite possibly, this belief in our own opinion, regardless of the facts, may be what separates us from the nations of the world, what makes us unique in God’s eyes.* The average German or Czech, though possibly no less ignorant than his American counterpart, will probably consider the possibility that someone who has spent his life studying something may have an opinion worth considering. Not the American. Although perfectly willing to recognize expertise in basketball, for example, or refrigerator repair, when it comes to the realm of ideas, all folks (and their opinions) are suddenly equal. Thus evolution is a damned lie, global warming a liberal hoax, and Republicans care about people like you."                                                                         
Article appeared in Notesbook. Harper's Magazine


----------



## midcan5

Irritus Special - A Reconsidering  [Confidential] 

Irritus staff and professors recognize that in winning the battle we lost the war on decency and the American way. President Donald John Trump should have been the apogee of republican Irritus values. But his lack of humanity and insecurity have made him a toxic force. And while a primary policy goal was established - our benefactors have benefited greatly from his tax and environmental policies, several other issues have gone totally in the wrong direction.  We cannot hold our head up high when so many of God's children are mistreated. There we said it, we must now have a hard look into ourselves and into our values and ask how they have gone so far astray. Breaking up families who are trying to make the American dream real for them and their children is simply wrong.

Some will claim entering the United States undocumented is the why, but do you really think your God, however you conceive them will judge their creations wrong to want a safe and better life? Our religious students and graduates are ashamed and they are telling us so. No where did Jesus say throw my children into cages. Thankfully Stephen Miller did not graduate from our school for he is an American embarrassment. 

While Irritus clearly stands behind republicans, we must recognize the diversity of our staff and student body and respect their heritage and background. The Religions and ethnicity of our staff and student body is diverse, we acknowledge it and will not engage in tribal conflict to make some happy.  We will not denigrate nations and even places in America as President Trump does so often. We may hate taxes we consider unfair, but we do not hate fellow human beings because they look different from us. Can one even imagine their child being separated from them and thrown in a cage? Is this who we have become under this president.

We do not see the potential for change in the current republican administration and we must acknowledge that something is very wrong. It must be challenged and it must change. Republicans like Graham, Mulvaney, McConnell, Ron Johnson, once stood for something, today they kowtow to an insecure autocrat like puppets in a play. What happened to their values and courage, were they always this weak?  *We need a change and we must now acknowledge unless republicans select a real republican we will recommend something we have never done *and that is vote for a democrat for president. We feel it is better to be on the outside reevaluating your party and values than on the inside ignoring the evil actions right in front of you.  We thank you for your continuing support and contributions. This too shall change and we hope you are part of the change. 


"If you are neutral in situations of injustice, you have chosen the side of the oppressor."  Desmond Tutu


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each person&#8217;s pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.





Whatever was promised when America was born, it wasn’t a large screen TV, or a pair of Jordan 1 Retro Legends Of Summer….


It was ‘rights.’
And important distinction in understanding America is the difference between ‘rights’ vs ‘entitlements.’



1.“…consider the original *rights expressed in the Declaration of Independence* and enumerated in the U.S. Constitution, it should be clear that there are massive differences between those rights and these new ones. The original *rights were rights to live by one’s personal efforts without the interference of others, and in particular, without interference by government.* That is what the founders of the United States were declaring independence from, after all.” 
Rights Versus Entitlements | Steven Yates


The word "*rights*" is being twisted to mean *entitlements*, and there is a big difference. ... *Entitlements*, however, are welfare measures entailing government handouts. *Rights* are not limited by budget constraints, but *entitlements* are. So, *rights* are universal but *entitlements* are not.” Let’s not confuse entitlements with rights




2. The meaning of the term rights, today, represents what the Founders promised, and what the Left claims in will provide. *The most important word in the Declaration of Independence *is found here:

“We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, …”

The word is ‘_secure._’

That means that the most important function of government is to maintain pre-existing rights, not to create them, nor to dispense them. They are known and self-evident prior to the founding of our nation, are inalienable, whether one chooses to use them or not.

These are the _rights_:

Men are created equal, and enjoy the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.





3. Following the dictates of *German philosopher, Hegel, the Left’s theory of government *is at odds with that of America’s Founders. The original Americans memorialized in the Declaration of Independence, a specific set of *rights that are immutable, inalienable and gifted to every America by, as the Founders put it, ‘Nature’s God, the Creator, the Supreme Judge, and divine Providence.*

For the Left, Progressives, Liberals, Communists, Nazis, etc., there is no God, no universality of mankind, no God-given rights.




4. Pre-eminent *Progressive,* or should I say ‘*Hegelian,’ Woodrow Wilson* made clear his disdain for the beliefs of America’s founding: "_If you want to understand the real Declaration_, do not repeat the preface." – 

Every totalitarian, Communist, Nazi, Socialist, Progressive, Liberal, Fascist, all promise every sort of material benefit…but you must give up those ‘inalienable rights’…


BTW….they never keep the promise….check out ‘the Worker’s Paradise.’


----------



## Oddball

*



			We need a change and we must now acknowledge unless republicans select a real republican...
		
Click to expand...

*
"Real republican" meaning gutless, squishy, pussy pushovers, who kowtow to progressive asswipes like you.


----------



## midcan5

*Irritus Special - Update*

Irritus apologizes for our lack of updates during the Trump finale and the Covid-19 pandemic. Much debate took place in our hallowed halls of conservatism concerning Trump's presidency and the Covid restrictions. Donald Trump did not attend our fine institution and we were thankful for that. Even our toughest immigration sponsors were not in favor of caging children and breaking up families. So we must reluctantly admit we are glad he lost and wish his fans would recognize that fact and move forward with a real conservative. Right now that appears to be impossible as most of the aspiring republicans are autocrats like Trump. *When you cannot even criticize an insurrection against our Republic you cannot be an American conservative.*

Regarding Covid, several of our professors and staff followed Trump's advice concerning masks and social distancing. Most are now passed and several recovering at home. We were saddened by their death but our medical staff advised them and masks were available for everyone. We were able to have classes in our large auditoriums and that made graduation possible. We sincerely hope our graduates can help turn the Republican party around to reality. The Texas freeze should be a lesson to conservatives, sometime the market needs to be managed by competence and not an outsourced profit solution.

Hopefully the new administration will work to have enough Americans vaccinated so herd immunity and a return to normal is possible by Summer. We thank everyone who supported us during these unusual times, but we also know Irritus grads are tough, we will succeed and prosper. God bless.

*Editor Note:* Internal doc but can be shared with our supporters and sponsors.


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> *Irritus Special - Update*
> 
> Irritus apologizes for our lack of updates during the Trump finale and the Covid-19 pandemic. Much debate took place in our hallowed halls of conservatism concerning Trump's presidency and the Covid restrictions. Donald Trump did not attend our fine institution and we were thankful for that. Even our toughest immigration sponsors were not in favor of caging children and breaking up families. So we must reluctantly admit we are glad he lost and wish his fans would recognize that fact and move forward with a real conservative. Right now that appears to be impossible as most of the aspiring republicans are autocrats like Trump. *When you cannot even criticize an insurrection against our Republic you cannot be an American conservative.*
> 
> Regarding Covid, several of our professors and staff followed Trump's advice concerning masks and social distancing. Most are now passed and several recovering at home. We were saddened by their death but our medical staff advised them and masks were available for everyone. We were able to have classes in our large auditoriums and that made graduation possible. We sincerely hope our graduates can help turn the Republican party around to reality. The Texas freeze should be a lesson to conservatives, sometime the market needs to be managed by competence and not an outsourced profit solution.
> 
> Hopefully the new administration will work to have enough Americans vaccinated so herd immunity and a return to normal is possible by Summer. We thank everyone who supported us during these unusual times, but we also know Irritus grads are tough, we will succeed and prosper. God bless.
> 
> *Editor Note:* Internal doc but can be shared with our supporters and sponsors.





*"When you cannot even criticize an insurrection against our Republic you cannot be an American conservative."


Did I miss your posts on this attack on the heart of our democracy????*


Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.*



“More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.



The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”

At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC



*“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire










First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.



Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse


“….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”



Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.


----------



## midcan5

Comment regarding abortion debate. (High level Board member)

While Irritus is not in favor of abortion as birth control, we must recognize reality and the fact removing access to a safe abortion would only bring back back alley butchers, death, disease, and heartache. Tragedies unknown now. That was our history before Roe. Amy Coney Barrett's comment on having the child and then giving it up for adoption fails to recognize reality. Will the birth experience be a healthy one, was the woman raped, during pregnancy did she get essential vitamins and health measures to insure a healthy baby. Did a preventive measure fail, can she carry this child for nine months in a healthy state? For some of these babies it would be a life not worth living. I realize that is harsh commentary on human existence, but we must face reality, we are not God.

I have personally known several women who have had abortions and are good people. Is a mistake or a late in life pregnancy a sentence or a personal decision. We say we are for freedom but we often act otherwise. All of us know that the wealthy will still have safe abortions, they will do so locally or in another state or nation. That too was reality before Roe. Roe made each person their own guide and judge. Do state legislatures who care nothing for the born child have a right to make another do what they presume to believe. While it is doubtful any existence continues after this vale of tears, let free humans make their own decisions concerning their life.


"Abolition of a woman's right to abortion, when and if she wants it, amounts to compulsory maternity: a form of rape by the State." Edward Abbey


Irritus Note:  Opinion expressed above only partially reflects our values and beliefs, but we feel our freedom must include complex dialogue and thought.


Original:  Education For A Republican


----------



## Oddball

midcan5 said:


> Comment regarding abortion debate. (High level Board member)
> 
> While Irritus is not in favor of abortion as birth control, we must recognize reality and the fact removing access to a safe abortion would only bring back back alley butchers, death, disease, and heartache. Tragedies unknown now. That was our history before Roe. Amy Coney Barrett's comment on having the child and then giving it up for adoption fails to recognize reality. Will the birth experience be a healthy one, was the woman raped, during pregnancy did she get essential vitamins and health measures to insure a healthy baby. Did a preventive measure fail, can she carry this child for nine months in a healthy state? For some of these babies it would be a life not worth living. I realize that is harsh commentary on human existence, but we must face reality, we are not God.
> 
> I have personally known several women who have had abortions and are good people. Is a mistake or a late in life pregnancy a sentence or a personal decision. We say we are for freedom but we often act otherwise. All of us know that the wealthy will still have safe abortions, they will do so locally or in another state or nation. That too was reality before Roe. Roe made each person their own guide and judge. Do state legislatures who care nothing for the born child have a right to make another do what they presume to believe. While it is doubtful any existence continues after this vale of tears, let free humans make their own decisions concerning their life.
> 
> 
> "Abolition of a woman's right to abortion, when and if she wants it, amounts to compulsory maternity: a form of rape by the State." Edward Abbey
> 
> 
> Irritus Note:  Opinion expressed above only partially reflects our values and beliefs, but we feel our freedom must include complex dialogue and thought.
> 
> 
> Original:  Education For A Republican


Roe is bad law....Even RBG admitted so.

Stuff that bit of "education" in your supercilious pipe and smoke it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Comment regarding abortion debate. (High level Board member)
> 
> While Irritus is not in favor of abortion as birth control, we must recognize reality and the fact removing access to a safe abortion would only bring back back alley butchers, death, disease, and heartache. Tragedies unknown now. That was our history before Roe. Amy Coney Barrett's comment on having the child and then giving it up for adoption fails to recognize reality. Will the birth experience be a healthy one, was the woman raped, during pregnancy did she get essential vitamins and health measures to insure a healthy baby. Did a preventive measure fail, can she carry this child for nine months in a healthy state? For some of these babies it would be a life not worth living. I realize that is harsh commentary on human existence, but we must face reality, we are not God.
> 
> I have personally known several women who have had abortions and are good people. Is a mistake or a late in life pregnancy a sentence or a personal decision. We say we are for freedom but we often act otherwise. All of us know that the wealthy will still have safe abortions, they will do so locally or in another state or nation. That too was reality before Roe. Roe made each person their own guide and judge. Do state legislatures who care nothing for the born child have a right to make another do what they presume to believe. While it is doubtful any existence continues after this vale of tears, let free humans make their own decisions concerning their life.
> 
> 
> "Abolition of a woman's right to abortion, when and if she wants it, amounts to compulsory maternity: a form of rape by the State." Edward Abbey
> 
> 
> Irritus Note:  Opinion expressed above only partially reflects our values and beliefs, but we feel our freedom must include complex dialogue and thought.
> 
> 
> Original:  Education For A Republican



Do you know the percent abortions that occur for rape or incest?

I do.


Let's deal with the so very overused idea of *"cases of rape or incest."
The concept that there are "cases of rape or incest" is a chimera.
They really don't exist.....well, the fact is that 98.5% of abortion don't involve either abhorrent event.*
The cases in which abortion is for rape, 1%; and .5% incest.http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/psrh/full/3711005.pdf


. *The vast majority of abortion performed in the United States are carried out for reasons that can be broadly categorized as “matters of convenience.”*

Nearly every abortion is based on convenience.....Convenience, as in having your groceries delivered rather than having to walk across the street to pick them up.....this level of consideration in deciding to execute the child you've created.



In a study of 27 nations, reasons for abortion services were found to be the following:

a. *“Worldwide, the most commonly reported reason women cite for having an abortion is to postpone or stop childbearing. *The second most common reason—socioeconomic concerns—includes disruption of education or employment; lack of support from the father; desire to provide schooling for existing children; and poverty, unemployment or inability to afford additional children. In addition, relationship problems with a husband or partner and a woman's perception that she is too young constitute other important categories of reasons.” Reasons Why Women Have Induced Abortions: Evidence from 27 Countries


b. A 2004 study of American women yielded similar results: “The reasons most frequently cited were that *having a child would interfere with a woman’s education, work or ability to care for dependents (74%);* that she could not afford a baby now (73%); and that she did not want to be a single mother or was having relationship problems (48%). Nearly four in 10 women said they had completed their childbearing, and almost one-third were not ready to have a child. Fewer than 1% said their parents’ or partners’ desire for them to have an abortion was the most important reason. Younger women often reported that they were unprepared for the transition to motherhood, while older women regularly cited their responsibility to dependents.”
http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/psrh/full/3711005.pdf




c. We must *reject the view that inconvenience of a mother’s informed choice outweighs the unalienable right to life of the child she bears by virtue of that choice.




I never said I see it happening. It's too late to save the culture.
Thanks to the Democrats.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Comment regarding abortion debate. (High level Board member)
> 
> While Irritus is not in favor of abortion as birth control, we must recognize reality and the fact removing access to a safe abortion would only bring back back alley butchers, death, disease, and heartache. Tragedies unknown now. That was our history before Roe. Amy Coney Barrett's comment on having the child and then giving it up for adoption fails to recognize reality. Will the birth experience be a healthy one, was the woman raped, during pregnancy did she get essential vitamins and health measures to insure a healthy baby. Did a preventive measure fail, can she carry this child for nine months in a healthy state? For some of these babies it would be a life not worth living. I realize that is harsh commentary on human existence, but we must face reality, we are not God.
> 
> I have personally known several women who have had abortions and are good people. Is a mistake or a late in life pregnancy a sentence or a personal decision. We say we are for freedom but we often act otherwise. All of us know that the wealthy will still have safe abortions, they will do so locally or in another state or nation. That too was reality before Roe. Roe made each person their own guide and judge. Do state legislatures who care nothing for the born child have a right to make another do what they presume to believe. While it is doubtful any existence continues after this vale of tears, let free humans make their own decisions concerning their life.
> 
> 
> "Abolition of a woman's right to abortion, when and if she wants it, amounts to compulsory maternity: a form of rape by the State." Edward Abbey
> 
> 
> Irritus Note:  Opinion expressed above only partially reflects our values and beliefs, but we feel our freedom must include complex dialogue and thought.
> 
> 
> Original:  Education For A Republican




Here's a question that will leave you speechless.


Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?



'cause....if there isn't, and one is murder, so, then, is the other.

That's called logic.


----------



## rupol2000

*This is a profanation of right-wing ideas. The goal of the right is not money, earning is not an end in itself. Atlas was a left serpent who was punished by the right Zeus. The Titans were leftist crooks who were overthrown by the right-wing Olympians. The individualism of the right is heroism. And it is not a woman's business to argue about the right things, according to right traditions, the wife's place is in the kitchen, and the whore's place is in the gutter*


----------



## midcan5

PoliticalChic said:


> Here's a question that will leave you speechless.





PoliticalChic said:


> Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?
> 
> 
> 'cause....if there isn't, and one is murder, so, then, is the other.
> 
> That's called logic.



Having known several woman who have had abortions and knowing many others that due to various reasons had miscarriages, a thoughtful person would need to put themselves in that person's experience. As a male I obviously cannot. A few woman already had children and could not afford another and even the experience of carrying the child to birth was not possible for the obvious reasons. In many cases the birth is a danger to the woman's well being as well. In the case of rape should a woman deliver a criminal's baby?  And life is complex as many conceptions end naturally or miscarry. This has happened in our family.  One could take the high moral ground if one lived and supported the high moral ground. The so called conservative republican right does not, but they realize supporting imaginary children and shedding fake tears works. Consider only their treatment of children at the border and you realize quickly their concern for children is fake. Life begins when the support and concern structures are there, to use government to make a decision that should be the mother's is playing god, a god that only cares for a very short time.

Repost: 

Let me repeat: Abortion is the hypocrite's crutch, a child dies every few seconds in the world and even in America of preventable healthcare issues and never ever do you hear abortion foes talk of helping the living born conscious human being.  It is only this moral outrage over abortion that gets notice for it requires nothing of the moralist except judgment and condemnation of the other. Consider too the misogyny and racism so evident in America during the last President and 2016 election and you must wonder why this love of children does not extend into love of all people? How hard it is to to fund help for the needy in America, CHIP was an example, or universal healthcare, and you soon realize abortion like guns is only a wedge issue used to manage the mind of the easily persuaded. Religion, and especially evangelical religion in America has come to be about political power and money and no longer has anything to do with morality, you know simply doing good for your neighbor. 

"Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2015. This translates to over 1,400 young children dying each day, or about 526,000 children a year, despite the availability of simple effective treatment."






						Diarrhoea - UNICEF DATA
					

Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for approximately 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2019. This translates to over 1,300 young children dying each day, or about 484,000 children a year, despite the availability of a simple treatment solution.




					data.unicef.org
				













						We Do Abortions Here, by Sallie Tisdale
					

A nurse’s story




					harpers.org
				




"For some reason, the most vocal Christians among us never mention the Beatitudes (Matthew 5). But, often with tears in their eyes, they demand that the Ten Commandments be posted in public buildings. And of course, that's Moses, not Jesus. I haven't heard one of them demand that the Sermon on the Mount, the Beatitudes, be posted anywhere. "Blessed are the merciful" in a courtroom? "Blessed are the peacemakers" in the Pentagon? Give me a break!" Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> Having known several woman who have had abortions and knowing many others that due to various reasons had miscarriages, a thoughtful person would need to put themselves in that person's experience. As a male I obviously cannot. A few woman already had children and could not afford another and even the experience of carrying the child to birth was not possible for the obvious reasons. In many cases the birth is a danger to the woman's well being as well. In the case of rape should a woman deliver a criminal's baby?  And life is complex as many conceptions end naturally or miscarry. This has happened in our family.  One could take the high moral ground if one lived and supported the high moral ground. The so called conservative republican right does not, but they realize supporting imaginary children and shedding fake tears works. Consider only their treatment of children at the border and you realize quickly their concern for children is fake. Life begins when the support and concern structures are there, to use government to make a decision that should be the mother's is playing god, a god that only cares for a very short time.
> 
> Repost:
> 
> Let me repeat: Abortion is the hypocrite's crutch, a child dies every few seconds in the world and even in America of preventable healthcare issues and never ever do you hear abortion foes talk of helping the living born conscious human being.  It is only this moral outrage over abortion that gets notice for it requires nothing of the moralist except judgment and condemnation of the other. Consider too the misogyny and racism so evident in America during the last President and 2016 election and you must wonder why this love of children does not extend into love of all people? How hard it is to to fund help for the needy in America, CHIP was an example, or universal healthcare, and you soon realize abortion like guns is only a wedge issue used to manage the mind of the easily persuaded. Religion, and especially evangelical religion in America has come to be about political power and money and no longer has anything to do with morality, you know simply doing good for your neighbor.
> 
> "Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2015. This translates to over 1,400 young children dying each day, or about 526,000 children a year, despite the availability of simple effective treatment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diarrhoea - UNICEF DATA
> 
> 
> Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for approximately 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2019. This translates to over 1,300 young children dying each day, or about 484,000 children a year, despite the availability of a simple treatment solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.unicef.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Do Abortions Here, by Sallie Tisdale
> 
> 
> A nurse’s story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harpers.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "For some reason, the most vocal Christians among us never mention the Beatitudes (Matthew 5). But, often with tears in their eyes, they demand that the Ten Commandments be posted in public buildings. And of course, that's Moses, not Jesus. I haven't heard one of them demand that the Sermon on the Mount, the Beatitudes, be posted anywhere. "Blessed are the merciful" in a courtroom? "Blessed are the peacemakers" in the Pentagon? Give me a break!" Kurt Vonnegut




To move this discussion into a different realm, not political, nor legal….give the answers to this quiz:

a. when does science say life begins?(when two strands of DNA join to form a new and distinct human being)

b. what does science say about the two separate bodies involved in an abortion? (It’s not ‘her body’)

c. what percent of the 63 million abortions done via Roe are for rape or incest? (if we make exception for rape and incest, will you ban abortion?)

d. at what point does the prospective mom have the ability not to have a child, without the step of murder? (she already had her chance not to have a child)

e. Is ending the life of another human being murder? (or at least homicide?)



Why will no pro-abortion advocate give the answers to these questions?

You know why.


----------



## mudwhistle

midcan5 said:


> Having known several woman who have had abortions and knowing many others that due to various reasons had miscarriages, a thoughtful person would need to put themselves in that person's experience. As a male I obviously cannot. A few woman already had children and could not afford another and even the experience of carrying the child to birth was not possible for the obvious reasons. In many cases the birth is a danger to the woman's well being as well. In the case of rape should a woman deliver a criminal's baby?  And life is complex as many conceptions end naturally or miscarry. This has happened in our family.  One could take the high moral ground if one lived and supported the high moral ground. The so called conservative republican right does not, but they realize supporting imaginary children and shedding fake tears works. Consider only their treatment of children at the border and you realize quickly their concern for children is fake. Life begins when the support and concern structures are there, to use government to make a decision that should be the mother's is playing god, a god that only cares for a very short time.
> 
> Repost:
> 
> Let me repeat: Abortion is the hypocrite's crutch, a child dies every few seconds in the world and even in America of preventable healthcare issues and never ever do you hear abortion foes talk of helping the living born conscious human being.  It is only this moral outrage over abortion that gets notice for it requires nothing of the moralist except judgment and condemnation of the other. Consider too the misogyny and racism so evident in America during the last President and 2016 election and you must wonder why this love of children does not extend into love of all people? How hard it is to to fund help for the needy in America, CHIP was an example, or universal healthcare, and you soon realize abortion like guns is only a wedge issue used to manage the mind of the easily persuaded. Religion, and especially evangelical religion in America has come to be about political power and money and no longer has anything to do with morality, you know simply doing good for your neighbor.
> 
> "Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2015. This translates to over 1,400 young children dying each day, or about 526,000 children a year, despite the availability of simple effective treatment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diarrhoea - UNICEF DATA
> 
> 
> Diarrhoea is a leading killer of children, accounting for approximately 9 per cent of all deaths among children under age 5 worldwide in 2019. This translates to over 1,300 young children dying each day, or about 484,000 children a year, despite the availability of a simple treatment solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.unicef.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Do Abortions Here, by Sallie Tisdale
> 
> 
> A nurse’s story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harpers.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "For some reason, the most vocal Christians among us never mention the Beatitudes (Matthew 5). But, often with tears in their eyes, they demand that the Ten Commandments be posted in public buildings. And of course, that's Moses, not Jesus. I haven't heard one of them demand that the Sermon on the Mount, the Beatitudes, be posted anywhere. "Blessed are the merciful" in a courtroom? "Blessed are the peacemakers" in the Pentagon? Give me a break!" Kurt Vonnegut


After reading that long-winded post....it's difficult to point out everything that is wrong with it. 
So you say that because children die in the world and we didn't stop it from happening....this makes us hypocrites?

Fuck you.


----------



## Woodznutz

midcan5 said:


> Irritus College has educated republicans for nearly one hundred years, our goal has always been the same, prepare our students with the skills and the experience to keep the corporate status quo solidly profitable and republican. We provide our students with the tools for success and wealth, and a set of ideas that answer all the questions life gives to 'our' people, 'our Americans.' The curriculum provides the very best ideas of republican ideas past and present and prepares the student to be the same republican of the past into the future. A sampling of our core courses is listed below.
> 
> [This is an internal Irritus document and if revealed to the public will be denied and the messenger castigated by all the powers and means money can purchase and our media can make up.]
> 
> Republican Philosophy 101: No more complicated questions about why we are here, we know why we are here to support corporations and to make money. Face it future republicans, elections cost money and money comes from one place, our friends and benefactors. A favorite topic of the course is 'What's Wrong With Altruism,' an exposition of Ayn Rand's self interest as the only purpose and happiness in life. Self-interest, each person&#8217;s pursuit of happiness without any concern for others, is a God given right and one that works best when valued above all else. Unimpeded individualism, unregulated corporate freedom, our philosophy.
> 
> Deception Spin Propaganda 101: In this course the student will learn how information can be modified and changed regardless of content or truth. Examples include deficits. While primarily the result of republican policy, learn how deficits can be blamed on your opponent. Learn how Reagan's Phone policy became 'free stuff' from Obama, and how lies about welfare can be started and repeated even when other media sources refute them with facts. Heritage Foundation and other corporate supported think tanks worked with Irritus to refine our spin tactics. Study how Assault weapons changed meaning and use in a updated lecture meant for today's America.
> 
> Words and Slogans 201: How about the new buzz word 'demographics,' great diversionary word and the excuse for any republican loss. Immigration is another great buzz word even with our immigrant past. Professor Sterculus PhD covers appropriate buzz words such as freedom, markets, constitution, redistributing wealth, entitlements, fiscally conservative, and other generalities. He also reviews dying phrases such as 'compassionate conservatism' and 'trickle down economics.' Words to avoid are covered: justice, truth, golden rule, fairness, reason and religious. Euphemisms that serve as cover for republican failures are outlined, and their uses in stump speeches articulated. As Lee Atwater noted years ago we must change our dog whistle words and phrases so that meaning is so vague only our own dogs, in a matter of speaking, hear the whistle. Learn how to avoid references to 'food stamps' while meaning food stamps. Tricky would be proud.
> 
> Flag Pins and Symbols 101: How to wear your pins, wave your flag, and place your hand over your heart even if your money is in foreign banks, hidden away in the Cayman Islands, or your company outsourced American jobs to a sweat shop in China. Placement of our flag on your status appealing foreign car is covered, and arguments about why you bought foreign are resolved and justly excused with Austrian economic theory.
> 
> Regulatory Maneuvering 101: Learn how to use public funds and public land to support private companies and use America's resources for private gain all the while appearing patriotic and concerned about America's future. Loopholes in environmental concerns are covered and explanatory reasons for pollution detailed. Global warming is detailed clearly as a plot against the free market and against corporate success.
> 
> Outsourcing 301: Learn how to use terminology that sounds meaningful but isn't related to the topic's underlying purpose. Corporations create their own reality, their own morality, our students are versed in 'it's not about you, it's about the corporation,' or 'the movement of work to China will help us continue the important work we do here at Colossal Corp Inc.' Colossal has hired high level people from AEI and Irritus students may find a suitable position there after graduation. Austrian economics provides the justificatory explanation. [Also check our Words and Slogans study courses]
> 
> Filibustering / Obstructionism Advanced Lessons: In this course you'll learn how to ask irrelevant questions, raise slippery slope arguments, defend the status quo, and waste vast amounts of time so as to stop any regulation or imposition on K street's financial backers. Practice is provided introducing the same bills with alternate explanations on why they are solutions for America. Witness Paul Ryan's introduction of the same bill with new and important reasons for passage of the same bill. Michele Bachmann gives a history lesson on why Obama is destroying America with that special reading of history only Michelle can provide.
> 
> Gerrymandering 201: Irritus is proud of its obstructionist tactics, when bills that do not support corporations or the wealthy are proposed in congress. It is essential the class of people who agree with our essential beliefs is aligned in such a way so that the largest number of our voting followers are placed together. How else could one get Ted Cruz, Sharon Angle, or that republican candidate who wasn't a witch. We've had some losses lately with too much honesty, but we are learning to stay away from rape, spaceships, aliens, conspiracies, and women's uteri, these complex topics show too clearly the lack of depth of our aspiring leaders.
> 
> Government as Cause / Problem 102: Students from Joe McCarthy to Ted Cruz and Alan West have learned how to stir the pot of dissent against government. Reagan lead the way, government interference in the working of corporations is covered and state's rights emphasized whenever federal law and regulation are unfavorable to our republican sponsors. It really doesn't matter that there are no longer communists except as business partners of Walmart in China, many of our rural republicans living in the remote cities in the mid west and south still believe. So mentioning 'the commies are coming' only helps. Use of socialist and socialism as covers for opposition to government is documented. This course covers the transitional change from 'love it or leave it' to the present use of government as problem. It helps to integrate notions of change with the fact nothing changes without republican and corporate approval.
> 
> Liberal Media 101: In this course you will study the war on the GOP, on conservatives, and on free market libertarians. MSM will remain the source of complicated and honest reporting and thus will always be the easy foe. If information does not fit a republican narrative of freedom and growth it is by default wrong. Aside from FOX and numerous corporate supported conservative talk shows, any attempt by Media to clarify a complex issue that disagrees with corporate talking points must be labeled liberal bias and thus marginalized. Fox media includes the highest number of Irritus graduates with Heritage, Cato, and AEI as places where our best students find work.
> 
> Free Market 101: This course covers any public attempt to control corporations. Positive outcomes are the working of the free market, negative outcomes the work of government. It is really that simple. Two credits are given for learning this mantra. Some of our students actually have it tattooed on their arm for quick reference.
> 
> Budgets, Deficits and Healthcare 101: Christian and religious principles must be modified if we are to be profitable in business. if someone mentions racism it must be converted into a slogan rather than a reality. Wars are patriotic, Wars create deficits but they support the corporate complex of the defense industry and provide after college and after congress job opportunities. Let's keep that in mind and remind our libertarian brethren. Ryan's Budget attempts may hurt the lesser among us, but this could help incentivise them to work harder or even provide them placement in privately owned prison facilities, another one our many benefactors and a growth business in America.
> 
> Tax Avoidance 101: This course is a hands on tax consultant taught course. Students bring their savings and piggybanks to class and consultants through modeling examples show them where they can hide their capital from taxes and Uncle Sam. Later in the course money is deposited in foreign nations, places like the Cayman Islands, Dominican Republic, and Switzerland. This prepares our students for life as a established republican, and even a retired republican benefactor of other republicans, and of course our school.
> 
> Freedom and Guns - Extended Class: This course covers the complexity of the often inconsistent approaches required for freedom. Freedom as we know covers lots of bases for republicans. While the 2nd Amendment is about a regulated militia that format does not work for the profit class. America has lots of guns and lots of death, but in a real sense these both contribute to our goals and ideology. Money is made in purchase and money is made in death, and money is received from our support of guns and our cries of a loss of freedom. Whenever regulation is mentioned more money pours in to republican coffers. This topic is a win win for republicans in most areas of America. Always remember when stuck for an answer, freedom followed by States rights, is always the answer.
> 
> Gay Marriage: We needed to adjust our focus on this issue, our goal in life is profit and gays buy too. So in this course you'll learn how to address rural folk and how to address city folk. City people may actually know gay people, rural folk only know their neighbor and they ain't gay or at least openly gay. Rural people get all their news from Fox, Rush Limbaugh, and other right wing media. So address your audience accordingly and when on national TV talk about your own marriage and how happy you are. If you are gay, just say you haven't found the right one yet. Use words like tradition, family, and children. 'One man one woman is so American, just like apple pie,' sounds so nice.
> 
> Rape Contraceptives Abortion 101: Here's a real life example of how an unprepared republican can get in trouble. The aspirin between the legs didn't go over well, nor did the many exculpatory discussions of types of rape. It is important we test the waters and find common ground before venturing forth in this area. Our teachers bring together religion and rhetoric so the answers bring forth memories of bible study and children. We blend these in such a way that giving birth becomes a woman's greatest freedom. Women make up the majority of voters and while this topic (abortion) is important to our base constituency, we have to find an ambiguous ground in which it's hard to figure out what we are supporting or even what we are saying. 'Mumbling made Simple' is an elective and required for candidates on the national stage. Rick Santorum provides a video conference lesson.
> 
> Science Creationism Global Warming: While an elective students flock to this course for fun and speculation. The more science oriented student may want to avoid it but remember much of our base believes this stuff thus we must give them fodder for conversation and dialogue. Science projects can also hurt business: consider acid rain, water pollution, toxic chemicals and global warming. Irritus approaches them from the business person's profit point of view. The Flintstones and Ark building are favorite areas of study and participation. Dead forests are shown as a revival of God's plans. A trip to 'Ark Encounter, Kentucky's Creationist Theme Park is also scheduled.
> 
> Entertaining Wealthy / Corporate Sponsors 110: This course was added in 2012 after an unfortunate republican was videotaped outlining genuine republican feelings about the working class in America. Being taped speaking honestly can be a big problem and thus we cover technologies and scanning devices to block and disguise our people. Public pronouncements must never stray from our fundamental slogan terms: liberty, freedom, free market, individualism, growth, patriotism, constitution, and responsibility. We know we didn't build it, but let's not get ourselves in trouble with actual history or our true sentiments. Always remember lots of these lower class workers and jobless vote republican. Remember your whistle words, but use them judiciously and off record.
> 
> Irritus College is expanding to Southeast Asia and other locations where wages are low. Just like Walmart and Mitt we believe in cheap labor that creates big profits. Our slogan and theme song: small government, less regulation, lower taxes, growth, patriotism, constitutional principles, and freedom are all you need to know to be a well educated republican. We must adhere to these principles as Ronald Reagan proclaimed, and while we know Reagan was not perfect, history doesn't really matter so long as profits are up. Remember our mantra when in doubt it's the liberal Main Stream Media, or communists and socialists who are trying to transform our nation's values. Our goal must be to modify minds and modify them so they know the real value of American freedom: making money for our people.
> 
> Job Placement on K street, the Heritage Foundation, Fox, Cato, or AEI is guaranteed when you have a degree from Irritus College. Our students are the prepared ones, they have the correct answer regardless of the question. We realize these think tanks are not really about thinking, their task is creating ideas that support corporations and muddy the water of rational thinking people. The propagation of these ideas pays very well if our students can't get a cushy job in the legislatures of state or federal governments. We hope to see you soon. Our semester cost structure will be updated in 2013.
> 
> Irritus is constantly updating our curriculum so please check often for later updates.


Hmmmm. That would make Republicans (that buy into this stuff) almost (but not quite) as bad as Democrats.


----------

